# StarGate: Traditions



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 5, 2005)

Characters
Discussion and OOC game discussion

After meeting with Jack O'Neil, Colonel Johnson joined the SGC, and was assigned onto a Stargate Team, SG4. 

He worked with two great guys, Mikel and Bragnan, and a bombshell linguist named Susan.. Susan, never Susy.. 
She was the sort of girl that you had to wonder how she ever made it through Basic training.. Everything about her just seemed to give off niceness- The way she smiled could easily convince anyone to give up their argument, and just smile back.

Things were pretty easy, until she had gotten captured. Most of the time SG4 just spent their hours on standard recon missions.. Photographing wildlife, taking soil samples, and guarding scientists.. Not anything as exciting as SG1.. While they had a few run ins with indigenous peoples, including some hot tempered chineese warparty pointing guns at them, they'd always managed to escape unharmed, and without a firefight. Bragnan called it "The Streak." 21 gates without breaking it so far..

Bragnan was sure they were going to break that streak when Susan was captured.. They were on a planet gathering a set of rocks from a cave entrance that the MALP indicated might contain trace samples of naquida.. Hammond had told them that if they were successfull, they might be able to help build a new band of weapons, enchanced with the stuff. They never had enough to go around..

While they were casing the cave however, and Mikel was joiking about man-eating bats, they heard Susan's muffled screams. That"s when their streak broke.
They chased for a while, following the blood from the fresh bullet wounds, but Susan's captors had knowledge of the terrain, and were faster.. They had radio'ed for Backup, but Mikel insisted in looking while they waited. 

He didn't know whether to laugh or scream when they finally found her a few hours later.. Teaching english table settings. It seemed that the captor's wife was quite intrigued by our culture, an enjoyed the formality of it.

It was later that week that all hell broke loose.. The four of them had gone to explore a new planet, P3811X.. As the stepped down from the gate, a team of Jaffa started firing. Susan rushed to start dialing the SGC, while Bragnan, Mikel, and Johnson fired.. Susan punched in each symbol, wishing the gate would dial faster.. She never saw the shot coming.
Mikel Screamed as her body slid off of the DHD.. Grabbing her, he moved to try to sue the DHD as cover. Bragnan just screamed, charging the Jaffa.. Johnsen layed down covering fire, and ordered Bragnan to dial the gate, but he barely seemed to notice. Somehow, Mikel managed to dial the gate, and start dragging Susan through.. Unfortunately, the staff weapon's blast traveled through right after him.
He and Susan were both pronounced dead in the Gateroom.

Bragnan took it hard.. Damn hard.. After the incident, he spend each night just sitting in the infirmary.. He knew, or at least some part of him knew, that his friends were gone, but he just didn't want to let go.. A week later, Hammond brought in someone from Mental Health Services.. With time, he did start to talk again, but he wasn't the same guy.. No jokes, no making fun of the world.. Just bitterness.. As if he blamed the Gate for the incident.. Despite talking with Colonel Johnson, he wouldn't go through it again..

A few days later, Hammond asked Johnson to put together a new team.. SG-14.. There were a number of qualified people who had applied to interview, and many of them were waiting for his word. "We'll do everything we can for him," Hammond had told him, "You have my word on that."

The first of the applicants was a young thing named Ashley Wolfe.. Her file says Ex-NID.. This is going to be _fun_.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Good morning, Ms. Wolfe.

I'm Colonel Jack Johnson, head of SG-14. It seems that you want to join my team. Why? And before you break out the song and dance about how you're ex-NID, extremely smart, yadda, yadda, yadda; I've read your file. I know what you're capable of. What I want to know is why do you want to join my team? What makes you want to go out there? <motions to the stargate through the window of the conference room>


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

Ashley grins, sitting before the colonel she needed to impress to get onto a Stargate team. She liked him already.

"Sir, I've worked on Goa'uld and Ancient technology for years, and I know I can make a better contribution to the SGC and the country by going out to see it first hand instead of waiting for it to be brought back. I *need* to go out there, not just because what they have me working on now is boring, but because finding something new out there keeps me up at night. I'm *perfect* for your team not only because of my technical abilities, knowledge, and experience, but because I'm dedicated to being everything you need me to be in the field. Give me a chance to prove myself and I won't let you down, sir."

She sits back in her chair, watching him intently with a confident grin on her face, knowing that if she doesn't manage to impress Colonel Johnson that she'll find someone else to bring her through the gate, even if it takes years.

OOC: Good to start! Hope no one minds the colors, it's just a little habit I picked up in my first 2 PbP games, and it helps me to follow my posts better. I hope the Silver looks ok on white backgrounds. If anyone prefers, I'll stop it and edit it out. The ball's in your court, reveal.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Colonel Jackson leans back in his chair, taking in the obvious confidence of this young woman. He grins slyly and leans forward.

"Ashley, indigestion keeps _me_ up at night. That's a great technical answer, I'll give you that. But I don't care if your job is boring. I don't care if your technical skills are on par with the greatest minds in the scientific community. What I want to know is *why* do you want to go out there? What drives you? At the end of the day, what is it that makes you want to drop *everything* that is important to you and dive through a pool of vertical water to be transferred to a galaxy three billion light years away?

You want me to pick you for my team to show me how you can be 'everything I need you to be.' I don't care how you *will be*. I care about who you are *now*."

OOC: I like the different colors. Makes it easier to read for me too.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

The young technician nods, suprised the interview is going down this road, but determined not to show it in her expression. She keeps her mouth shut when he mentiones gating to another galaxy, knowing better than to correct an interviewing officer who was probably just speaking figuratively.

"I want to go out there, sir, because the artifacts I've been working on for the past few years have become a passion of mine. I figured out how to remodel intars to other weapon chassis and worked on the death gliders because I was required to, sure, but I'd have done it even if I wasn't getting payed to do it. I love it, and I have an opportunity to get out there and be the first to see and try new things, and I just can't pass that up.

"Ever since my first time through the gate, I've wanted to go back. I saw things that were incredible, and touched things that hadn't seen human hands in ages. I *need* that, Colonel, and if I can't convince you to put me on your team, I won't give up. I need a chance to talk to the people that made that technology, that take for granted what blows our minds, and I can't get that here. I can only get that out there," she says, looking out at the Doorway to Heaven with an almost wistful smile.

Looking back, she adds, "Colonel, can you imagine showing a zippo lighter to a caveman? I want to get that feeling _every day_."

OOC: Hopefully this is more what Colonel Johnson has in mind! And I do hope you know better than the galaxy bit, reveal. She's biting her tongue now, but she *will* correct him someday. Mark my words!


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Colonel smiles broadly.

"That's more of what I was hoping to hear. I have, what, 42...43 more people to interview?" the Colonel says as he pats his hand on top of a stack of personnel folders.

"Everyone of them has more degrees than I do, is smarter than I am, and is more qualified to be on this team than anyone else on Earth. But you know what most of them lack? A sense of adventure. They get so wrapped up in the technical aspects of the gate that they forget we go out there everyday without the slightest idea of what the hell we'll be up against. Will we come back? Will we meet new friends, new enemies, new....another word for enemies? We don't know. But, you know what? I don't care. And neither should you. Because, when it's all said and done, you know what you'll have besides schematics and new technology? You'll have memories. Memories that will be with you for the rest of your life."

Colonel Johnson looks down and writes some notes in the folder he has open on Ms. Wolfe. He stops and looks up again.

"And, yes, I know what it's like to show a zippo to a caveman. Why do you think I wanted to go to P3K-447?"

The Colonel winks as he says this.

"So what else can you tell me about yourself, Ashley? Family, friends, hobbies? Anything to help me get to know you better as a person, not just as a technician."

OOC: I'm not sure what's wrong with the galaxy part. I can't assume that every planet they go to is in the same galaxy.

EDIT: BTW, it sure is nice to be a player again. I've been DMing for the last year and I really enjoy it but every now I then I like to just play.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 6, 2005)

"Well, my father is the only immediate family I have," she starts, trying to come up with things to say that isn't in her file. "He used to be a Lieutenant Colonel in the Air Force, ah, before he joined the N.I.D. That was years ago, though. Sometimes, when he was giving me grief, I'd only refer to him by his rank, and he ended up calling me Lieutenant when I did." She smirks a little, rolling her eyes at her father.  
"He's a good man, cares about me a lot, and he's throwing a fit that I'm working for the SGC now. Area 51 was one thing, but he thought I was out of harms way there. I want to be out in the thick of things, and he's not pleased."

She sighs, glancing at the table for a moment before raising her gaze to make eye contact once more. "I don't have many friends, and I think that might cost me some points. There's a few engineers I talk tech with, and I eat with them sometimes, but I don't have any real friends on base or back home. Colonel, when you've graduated highschool at sixteen, the kids your age are intimidated by you and the college kids want nothing to do with you. I had friends from when I was a little kid, but, I moved a few times and we lost touch." She pauses for a brief moment, as if about to elaborate, but changes her subject.
"I've been so busy with my work that I have colleagues, not friends. It's not that I'm not likable, it's just that most of the folks I end up working with are old enough to be my dad, so, I'm sure you can understand their resentment." "Um," she hesitates, searching her mind for something to add. "Oh! I had a cat while I was stationed at Area 51, but I had to send her to live with my father, since there's no pets allowed on base.

"I do have a few hobbies- I'm not all work and no play..." She hesitates, looking for a reaction before she continues, "I have a brown belt in kenpo karate, I use that and yoga to stay in shape, and I still keep limber enough for gymnastics, though I'm awful rusty. I have my bike; modified it myself, and it rides like a dream. I'm alright with a car, but I love riding a motorcycle." She smiles before quietly adding, "fast."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 7, 2005)

*It's 0916 Eastern time...*

... and that means TSgt Julian Anderson is late. Again.

Like a thief in the night, he sneaks around corners in the office building that houses the 6th Intelligence Operations Squadron at Langley Air Force Base, domain of his taskmaster CO, Col. George Willingham. Hoping not to be spotted skating in after 9, he continues hiding behind objects as people pass, until he makes it to his desk. Safe at last! He drops heavily into his wheeled task chair, drawing a sidelong glance from the airman at the station next to his. Julian sets the box of doughnuts on the credenza separating his workspace from the airman's, and tosses his keys onto the desk next to a stuffed Pentium guy, the only personal item in his station.

Tearing voraciously into a Bavarian creme and hoping the powdered sugar doesn't drop on his uniform, he turns on his monitor.

.oO(Wonder what's on the menu for today. Survey says...)

Julian logs into the system using his password and crypto key, and views his tasks for today. Seems there's some video of the mountains north of Kabul, Afghanistan that just came in from a UAV, and it needs to be enhanced to search for evidence of Al Qaeda activity. Pulling the video file onto his hard drive from the secure network, he opens up Adobe Premiere.

.oO(Okay, Osama... where's that pretty little turban of yours hiding today?)

Julian rubs his temples, staring at a frame full of sand, and chasing his doughnut with a big gulp of coffee.

.oO(I've gotta stop pulling these all nighters... it's killing me.)

Craning his neck, he looks around for Col. Willingham. Uncharacteristically, his office door is closed. The Colonel has an open-door policy, which in his case means, "If my door is open, I can see that you're slacking off easier". In fact, pretty much the only time he ever closes his door is when somebody is getting chewed (he knows this one from experience) or when there is a visitor in the shop. Glancing over at the unit calendar, he confirms that nobody is scheduled to show up. Something's up, and Julian couldn't be more thrilled.

Willingham didn't see him come in late. He wouldn't lose a stripe after all.


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *snip*




Colonel Johnsons smiles as Ashley mentions the motorcycle.

"Remind me to show you my car," he says.

The smile leaves his face. "So, you're an over-achiever who has relied on her intellect to get by. You intimidate others because of your high IQ and prefer to work alone so no one else will get in your way. You don't like authority. You don't like people who hold you back. At least, that's what I gather from your file and what you just said."

The Colonel pauses as he watches the shocked look on Ashley's face and continues. "I need to know something and I need to know it right now. If we're in the field and I give you an order, will you do it? If I tell you to walk away from a situation even though you think you're right, will you do it? Do I need to worry that, some day, you're going to start to resent my authority? These things are important, Ashley. This type of field operation is unlike anything anyone outside of these walls has ever seen. There's no GPS signal to get you back if you get lost. There's no homing beacon you can use to call in a chopper if you're pinned down by enemy fire."

"It's just you and your team. And everyone needs to be willing to lay their life on the line for the others. Are you willing to do that?"


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

*SG14 Team Interview*

"Yes, sir, I am," she tells him, her friendly demeanor gone and replaced with a very controlled extression that conseals her emotions. "I understand the way chain of command works, Colonel, and that if you give an order in a hostile situation it must be followed even if I think it's stupid. You don't discuss matters of leadership in a firefight, even *if* you resent it. If you give an order I disagree with, and there are lives on the line, I'll follow it, and complain later. If I have to lay my life on the line for someone else, I will. I understand that we leave no one behind, no matter what. You're in charge, and if we're being shot at, it isn't the time to disagree with you. I can do that back here, or in my reports."

"That said," she continues, "I've read your reports, and I don't believe that you're the type who won't listen to disagreement or change his opinion in the light of new evidence. Given that I know more about some things we'd be running into out there than you, and probably everyone else who'd go through the Stargate with us, it's my responsability to make sure you have all the information you need to make informed orders that take my knowledge into account. I know my place, sir, and I can follow your orders while still making sure you're informed." She smiles, a little nervously, almost a smirk, knowing that this will either make or break his opinion of her. Hoping she conveyed herself appropriately she swallows her fear and watches his face for a response.


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

Colonel Johnson smiles again.

"I'm glad you've done your homework. You'll also see, from my file, that I can be a hardass. I treat my team like I treat my children; you can get away with a lot of things up to a point. There's a point where my experience and knowledge overrides your impulses."

"I'm impressed, Ashley. Your file doesn't do you justice. Hopefully my notes will help alleviate any misconceptions about you."

The Colonel stands and extends his hand. "I'll let you know my decision as soon as I make it."

"Oh. And call me Bubba."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

_Score!_ she thinks to herself, standing to shake the Colonel's hand. "Thank you, sir," she says, a big grin on her face, sure she's done well enough to at least be a final contender.


			
				Colonel Johnson said:
			
		

> "Oh. And call me Bubba."



She raises an eyebrow quizzically. _Bubba?_ she thinks to herself, _oh, god, please be joking._ She recovers her composure quickly and nods, adding, "Sure thing, Bubba. I'll call you anything you'd like if it'll help me get on your team." She smirks, giving him a quick salute even though it isn't required of her, and heads for the door to return to her work.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

As Julian watched, the Colonel's door opens, Willingham stepping out with a scowl on his face. He can see two men in airforce uniforms, their rank obscured both by angel and shadow.

Shaking his head, Willingham steps away, letting the door click shut behind him. He'd look over at Julian, scowl a little, and step to his desk.

"We need to talk..."

"Anderson, right now, there are two men standing in my office, stopping me from getting any work done. Where I come from, that's a problem. Now, between them they have enough stars to make a Van Gogh painting, and they want to talk to you. That makes it _your_ problem."

Over the noise of the office, Julian can make out the sound of the Colonel's teeth grinding. Gripping the back of Julian's chair, he speaks, projecting a calm he doesn't feel.

"If they..."

He'll stop, sighing and restarting with less vitriol. 

"I don't care what they offer. We need you _here_. You're working on importaint stuff, Sergent. Changing the world stuff. Nothing they can offer you can compete with actully being here, actually making a difference. Just keep that in mind."

The Colonel shakes his head, stepping back and pointing at the room with a dour expression.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 9, 2005)

Julian rises, a look of uncertainty on his face. "Sir... If there are as many stars as you say there are in there, I don't know how much say I'll have." He checks his uniform for powdered doughnut dust, sighing as he realizes that's not a very good impression to be making. The Colonel said something about an offer -- was he to be given a new assignment? Figures. He just started getting used to the mainland again. Where was he off to now, Alaska? 

Julian liked his job, he just hates his employer, both the Air Force in general and Colonel Willingham in specific. The guy was just too uptight. Hell, the Air Force was too uptight. He'd be graduating from MIT this semester, if only he'd had the cash. Still, the video enhancement gig wasn't bad. It was easy work, and he occasionally got to see some nifty stuff. The only problem was, he had worn out his welcome with Colonel Willingham. One more screw-up, no matter how minor, and he'd be getting paperwork again at the least. He was trying to get better about it - really, he was, but zero tolerance is hard to live by for anybody. Especially somebody who was biding their time until separation day.

With all of this running through his head, he walked maybe ten steps from his desk before stopping short and rushing back to his keyboard. In his rush to not keep the small galaxy of Air Force brass waiting in Col. Willingham's office, he had almost left his classified workstation unsecured. His eyes fire about, hoping the Colonel had already walked off to pester somebody else. Leaning over his desk from a standing position, he hurriedly closes down programs, logging out with the keyboard while shutting down other programs with the mouse. Even one-handed, his typing rate is faster than everyone else in the shop. 

People stared at him watching him work. Everything about his work style is different than theirs. His completed his tasks effortlessly, whereas they often struggled to perfect the images they got back. His cubicle walls were barren - he had no need of the keyboard shortcut cheat sheets and Systems tech support numbers splattered across them. Even his posture at the keyboard was arcane to them, being the only lefty in the shop. Typing single-handed, they simply viewed as showing off. Which it was.

He rises to his full height when finished. With a smirk, he wondered how long it would take the new guy to realize the keyboard is mapped to Dvorak. Couple days, at least. Removing the crypto key strip from the reader, he slides it into the shredder, its usefulness now expired. He secured the PC with his password, waiting for Windows to finally get around to processing it. He couldn't wait for Windows 2000 to get installed on this machine. From the beta he snagged online, it looked pretty good. Unix would be better, but Uncle Sam's still a little squeamish about training their 18-year-old recruits what to do with a black console prompt.

Straightening his uniform, he slips an uneasy smile to the Colonel. "I'll do what I can, Sir."  It was a lie, of course. He could do a lot worse as posts go, but the Colonel was out to get him. and steps into the office. As soon as he reaches the doorway, he snaps into a salute. It's not as great as it ought to be, but sufficient. 

"Good morning, Sirs. TSgt Julian Anderson. The Colonel tells me you need to speak to me. What can I do for you gentlemen?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

*SG14 Team Interview*

Walter will show another candidate into the room as Ashley leaves.. Looking almost apologetic as he holds the door for the newest applicant.

She'll step into the room confidently, her 26 years of life still allowing her the cautious optimism of youth, but tempered by a desperate fear of failure. She smiles as she sits down, crossing her legs and taking out a clipboard.

"Let's make this easy, Colonel. I'm the best person for this job, and you and I both know it. I graduated from Mt. Holyoke college, in North Hampton, Massachusetts with a four-oh average with degrees in Women's studies, and Comparative Cultures. I never missed a day of classes, and have recommendations from 6 out of 8 professors I worked with."

She breaths for a second, and takes a sip of a diet Dr. Pepper that she must have brought with her.

"I can do 57 pushups in under 5 minutes, and know 7 languages, including Goa'uld. I interned  last summer with Warren Beatty, who's should have been the frontrunner for president, if it weren't for party politics. "

"I know that you think I'm probably not capable, just because I'm a girl, but you're going to have to deal with it. I'm just as capable as anyone on this base, and I welcome the chance to prove it to you and every other jackass.. Excuse me sir.. Every other Officer who doubts me."

"I'm the best person for this job, and you know it, and don't you think for a second that I won't do everything I have to to prove any discrimination that might have occurred."

She'll breath again, awaiting the poor Colonel's response.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

Anderson enters the room, watching as one of the men sits at his commanding officer's desk, the other remaining standing, each watching as Julian enters the office.

"Go ahead and close the door", the man behind the desk suggests, "Let's have a chat."

The second officer smiles, offering a hand
"Nice to meet you. Lieutenant General Warren Mitchell." He pumps twice, squeezing firmly.

"Major General Grey." The man behind the desk leans back a bit, his heavy frame stressing the metal chair.  "I here you're quite the expert in computers... Hacking into WorldCom, adding frames to Ku band broadcast, purchasing ISO-7816 Smart Cards for illegally decoding copyrighted content. You've got quite the rap sheet."

Warren shakes his head dismissively. "That doesn't matter. What matters is what you're doing now. Tell me this, Why are you working here? What is it about this job that drives you? Willingham told us that you like working with things that matter. But why don't you explain to me what is it that makes _this_," he waves around at the office, and by implication the base, "worth so much."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 9, 2005)

Julian enters the room, shaking the hand of Gen. Mitchell, then closing the door and leaning over the desk to provide Gen. Gray with the same courtesy. He remains standing, clasping his hands behind his back and 'standing easy'.

"What makes it important? Jeez... Intel is... well, you've gotta realize..." <takes a deep breath, trying not to focus on the rank of the people glaring at him>

"Intel lets me use my skills in a meaningful way. When I signed up for the Air Force, I did so because it had the most opportunities of any branch for me to find a technical position as opposed to grunts-with-guns stuff. Let's face it, I'm no Rambo. My recruiter in high school fell all over me for acing the ASVAB, and here I am. I love working with bleeding-edge stuff and I'm always trying to learn about any new technologies I can. 

It's nice just being back on the mainland, after a year at Kwajelein."

Julian's eyes flash between the pair, seeking any sort of indication as to whether his answers are what they wanted, or what this is all about. The generals probably don't need much in the way of a Sense Motive check to realize he's extremely nervous.

"With all due respect, Sirs... I strongly doubt the Air Force sent five stars' worth of brass here to ask me about my job satisfaction. What's going on?"


----------



## reveal (Aug 9, 2005)

*SG14 Team Interview*



			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> *snip* She'll breath again, awaiting the poor Colonel's response.




Colonel Johnson stands up, smiles, and extends his hand.

"Thank you for coming in today, ma'am. I've read your file and, honestly, you've answered all of my questions up front. You will be informed once I have made my decision."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

*SG14 Team Interview*

The woman stands, giving the Colonel a curious look.
"Don't you want to see my work?"

She takes two steps toward the door, feeling confident that she'll get the position, but surprised she doesn't need to finish her speech.

"You have my number, but don't you dare call it to ask me on a date. I know you're thinking it, but I'm not interested. I know that won't affect my chance."

She forces a smile, and opens the door, heading out without another word.
Walter looks in apologetically, and mouths "4 more" as he holds up  4 fingers on his right hand.
A man in fatigues steps through the door into the room, letting Walter close it behind him. He approaches Colonel Johnson, and stands at attention.

"Sir, Sergeant Ronald Harrison reporting as ordered, sir. US Marine Corps. I've received numerous commendations at Parris Island, and have faithfully defended this base for the last two years against invasion. I've fought the Goa'uld and I look forward for the chance to take the fight to them, sir."

"Sir, I know that the incident with Private Bennett may look bad on paper, sir, but I assure you that the incident wasn't reported accurately. It was consensual at the time, sir, and the harassment suit was dropped."





{{OOC: Feel free to make up your own reasons to disqualify someone, or what 'incident' happened. I mean, I only mentioned it was sexual harassment to give you an excuse against the guy, if you wanted something from me. I would have been just as happy with a banana throwing contest.  Don't feel bad about making up back story for other people you have files for here. This is for _fun_, while Aeson finishes his character, and we get Julian to the SGC.}}


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

"What's going on, _Sergeant_, is that you're answering the General's questions."

General Grey will sigh a little, and wait for Julian's answer. While he obviously wants more of a reply, it's clear from his face that he's more interested in getting on with it than endlessly wasting time in introductions.

As Julian starts to reply Grey interrupts, excusing himself.
"Excuse me for interrupting, but you're right, there is something more I want. I'm here by the authority of the President of the Unites States and the Joint Chiefs of Staff."

He waits for a second to let his words sink in.

"I'm here because I here you're one of the best experts in signal processing that we have, and because your file indicates that you're the sort of character who's not afraid of getting his hands dirty."

The other general clears his throat. "If you're qualified, We're willing to offer you the chance to participate in a top-level, high security, cutting edge project, critical to the safety of the nation, and perhaps even the entire world."

The General smiles, "You said you wanted Bleeding-Edge..."

"I have in my possession papers authorizing your immediate transfer, upon your acceptance of this offer. Your selection in this project is entirely voluntary and if you refuse this offer you will not be contacted again. Furthermore, you are ordered by your Commander in Chief to deny that this conversation ever took place, that we were ever here, or that you have been tendered this assignment.

Warren Smiles, and as Julian thinks, he whispers "It's a good deal. I'd take it."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ashley's new Toy*

As Ms. Wolfe leaves the briefing room, Major Davis approaches her.

"If you're finished, we need you down on level 19. We've got something I think you should take a look at."

He smiles, turning around to walk with her.

"We've found a new alien device that we could use some help with.. It's a small orange and black box, with some sort of checker-box pattern." He gestures with his hands as he speaks, indicating a box about a foot wide.

"We found it on P4C-554, in what looks to be some sort of ex-NID Alpha Site. There was a label next to it."

He pulls out a 8x10 glossy photograph in which the device can be seen sitting on a shelf, with the label-
_Recovered from: Hadante._


{{OOC: Hadante is the Prison Planet, where SG1 was trapped, and released Linea.}}


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

"Great," she grins as she walks down the corridor towards the elevator with Major Davis. "What sort of documentation do we have on this thing? It doesn't _look_ Goa'uld, from the photo, but I can't tell for sure without cracking it open."

Ashley swipes her security card at the elevator for the Major with a bright smile, and enters behind him after getting a sidelong glance at his rear, pressing the Level 19 button and leaving Level 27 behind.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ashley's new toy.*

Major Davis hands her the photograph, waiting with her as the elevator rises. As he watches her look it over, he raises an eyebrow.

"Not a whole lot. We know where they found it, at least presumably. But that planet is off limits to SGC personnel. Bit of a backstory.. When SG1 was there, I don't think they found anything like that, though"

He gestures for her to go first, as the door opens.
"See what you can find out what it does. When you do, let me know.

He looks down the hallway, "Lab 4."


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> *snip*
> "Sir, I know that the incident with Private Bennett may look bad on paper, sir, but I assure you that the incident wasn't reported accurately. It was consensual at the time, sir, and the harassment suit was dropped."




Colonel Johnson stares at Sergeant Harrison for a minute. He then opens the file.

"Sergeant. Frankly, Marine, I don't know why you're here. It doesn't matter if the suit was dropped, you've been busted to Sergeant. I don't need people like you on my team, _Sargeant_. What I need are people who I can trust and who don't have questions of impropriety hanging over there heads because they decided it's okay to fool around with the lower ranks. Get out of here, Sergeant, and don't waste any more of my time."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 10, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> "What's going on, _Sergeant_, is that you're answering the General's questions."




"No disrespect, Sir. This is just - sort of unusual for me."



			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> General Grey will sigh a little, and wait for Julian's answer. While he obviously wants more of a reply, it's clear from his face that he's more interested in getting on with it than endlessly wasting time in introductions. ....




Julian beams a bit as his being called an expert. However, he still has a very nervous look about him, especially when words like President and Commander in Chief are spoken. He visibly tenses as the generals continue to speak. With a hard swallow, he replies.

"What would you need me to do, Sirs?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

"I'm not at liberty to say, I'm afraid." The general looks as if he wished he could say more. ""We need a yes or a no."

"Signal processing, working with the sort of technology you can only dream about here. Working with stuff that's at least 10x as advanced as anything you've ever tried." 
The general raises an eyebrow, and sits down on the corner of the desk.

""But the General is right. We need a yes or a no."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 10, 2005)

Julian sighs... He looks out the half-drawn blinds of the office window on the cubicle in which he's spent the last three years worth of 9-to-5s, at Colonel Willingham's nervous glare at the window, the airmen who wouldn't invite him to the shop basketball game, the secretary that turned him down for a date... _five times.._

With a hard swallow, he stares Gen. Gray dead in the eye with a very resolved look.

"Alright. You've hooked me. Where are we going?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

"Great. Cheyenne Mountain, Colorado. You'll learn more when you get there."
The General will sit up, and pat Julian on the back.
"You're making a good decision. Trust me."

"Go and clean out your desk. I'll phone ahead, and confirm your on the way."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

"Yes, sir," she says, giving him a quick salute and a grin before adding, "Thank you, Major," and turning on her heel to hurry down the corridor.

She swipes her security card at the door to Lab 4 and heads inside to be greeted by Dr. Bill Lee staring at a small box with a black and orange checkerboard design.

"Morning, Dr. Lee. What's this thing we have here?"


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 10, 2005)

"NORAD?! Holy ----! Ahhmm... Sir!"  
<grimaces at the outburst, stammering to recover>

"Ahhh...yeah. Be right back, sirs."

Julian hurries to his desk, throwing his backpack from the floor up onto his chair. He tosses in his Pentium guy, his coffee cup (almost forgetting to empty it first), his PDA and his sunglasses. In three years, he never bothered to personalize the place any more.

"Well, kiddies, it looks like I'm out for a while. Say hello to Saddam for me in the morning."

With a grin, Julian throws his backpack over his shoulder and returns to the office where the generals wait. He doesn't so much as make eye contact with Col. Willingham on the way.


"That's it, Sirs. All that's left is the transfer paperwork."

His heart was pounding. Cheyenne Mountain! What could they want with him there?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Ashley's new toy.*

Dr. Lee looks up from the circuit board he was working on, lifting a finger to indicate he needs a second.  He'll attach a small capacitor, wiring it into the existing mass of wires, and a small bank of LEDs. A few beads of sweat will be on his forehead as he finishes the soldering. 

"OK," he says, "that should do it."

Dr. Lee looks up at Ashley and says "It's over here. We got it in a few days ago from Hadante by way of P4C-554." He'll walk over to a table with a orange and black box sitting on top of it. The box is about a foot by 7 inches, with squares just over 1.1 inches, alternating in color between black and a bright orange.

"We don't know much about it yet," Dr Lee will say, bringing over the board he was working on, and looking down at it.

"Woah!" He'll back up a bit, and put on an apron, handing one to Ashley.. 
"That's some energy readings it's giving off."

He'll look over at it, and at Ashley. "I've got _way_ too many other things to look at right now, but if you could check this out and let me know, it might help."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

"I'm afraid it's not quite that simple," General Grey offeres when Julian returns to the room. "We've got a bit more business here, and you've still got to do an exit interview with Col. Willingham."

"You're also going to want to return to your apartment and pack up what you have. I don't expect that you'll be returning. Why don't you go say goodbye to friends and family. I'm afraid that you cant indicate to them in any way where your going or why."

"And Sergent.. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid it's not quite that simple," General Grey offeres when Julian returns to the room. "We've got a bit more business here, and you've still got to do an exit interview with Col. Willingham."




"Oh. Great."



			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> "You're also going to want to return to your apartment and pack up what you have. I don't expect that you'll be returning. Why don't you go say goodbye to friends and family. I'm afraid that you cant indicate to them in any way where your going or why."
> "And Sergent.. Welcome to the team.




 "Wait a minute.. You didn't say anything about that. I can at least maintain contact with them, right? So long as I don't tell them anything classified, I mean?"
 
OOC: <insert response from generals here>

With a deep sigh, Julian considers what he's just gotten himself into... anxious to get there, but nervous about the unknown nature of his new assignment.

OOC: Assuming they say he can still contact family:
"Sirs, I'm kind of embarassed to say this, but there's no one here to say goodbye to. If you can have my stuff PCSed to Wyoming, I'm ready any time."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

*Inside Lab 4*

She raises an eyebrow at Dr. Lee, taking the offered lead apron and pulling it on quickly. "Sure thing, Doc'."

Standing over the strange box, video camera in hand, she runs tests, documenting her efforts to determine what sort of energy it is giving off, whether it is dangerous to be around, and what might be powering it. She scans for the presence of naquadah, and whether or not the box is emitting a magnetic field.

OOC: She's taking 10 on an Electronics check, getting a 23, 10 +7 ranks +4 intelligence +2 superior tools, in an attempt to determine the artifact's purpose and discover if it is safe to be around and contain in the SGC.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Anderson's Recruitment.*

"You are permitted to remain in contact, however the location where you are going is classified, as is the fact that it is classified"

"Alright. If you don't have much of family here, then you can get started." The General grins, "Your first assignment is _this_," removing an inch thick packet of paperwork from her briefcase. "We'll be back in a few hours."

The two Generals stand, and start to leave the office. 

"Remember," the general says, almost smirking for the first time, "Confidential."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dr. Lee nods, quickly heading away from the potentially dangerous device, and toward the myriad of other projects that are on his table. In documenting the energy types, it seems to be giving off low to moderate levels of microwave radiation. There are trace amount of naquadah, as detected by one of the lab's Atmospheric Radiation Monitor.  The device is emitting a slight magnetic field, and has electric current running through it. 
As the A.R.M finishes scanning the device, the orange and black box begins humming softly.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

Julian nods. "I'll get started with it right away, Generals. Also, when will I be doing the exit interview with Col. Willingham?" He sits at a small work table in the office, cracking open the paperwork and looking it over while waiting for any other instructions or responses from the generals. .oO(Well.. here we go...)


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

*Science Labs, Level 19*

"Dr. Lee, this thing's a little _hot_. I'm gonna get some more protection and take it down to one of the shielded labs," she tells the Doctor, looking at him as she speaks and slowly turning her head back to the device as she hears it humming.

_At least it's a happy sort of hum_, she tells herself, not managing to sound reassuring even in her own mind.

Heading to a large cabinet and removing one of the SGC's big bulky orange NBC (Nuclear, Biological, Chemecal) suits, she dons it after removing the lead apron. Thinking quickly, she places the lead apron over the device, lifting it by the apron, and hurries out of the lab.

She makes her way down the corridor to the nearest energy shielded lab, slipping inside with a quick shuffle and a swipe from her passcard. Glad for the double-thick doors and metal-lined walls, she heads inside and places the device on the lab bench, picking up the base phone to contact the personel required to know about any possible hazards on base.

OOC: I don't know who to call, but presumably Ashley does. The shielded lab has an observation deck, so any NPC's who happen by can watch in safety.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

*Meanwhile...*

The Gate Room guard is staring at the source of the microwaves when a loud buzzing alarm sounds throughout the room. The noise stirs him like a shot, and he springs forward.

Donning protective gloves against the heat, he opens the door and removes his lunch.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 12, 2005)

Julian opens the document presented to him, curious as to what he might find. Looking forward to finding out what sort of project the Generals are working on that requires this much secrecy. Carefully opening the first page, Julian quickly reads, trying to learn what's going on.

Each page seems to be further legalese, without explaining anything of where he's going or why.

The first sections are an extensive non-disclosure agreement, informing him releasing _any_ information about the Stargate program or related activities will be considered an act of treason against the United States. If found guilty during peacetime Julian could face life imprisonment. If found guilty during wartime, Julian could be executed.

The second major section is an official notification of deployment to an active combat zone and physical requirements.  Julian would know that he needs to shape up if he wants to be able to pass them easily. There would be several dozen documents requesting detailed medical tests, asking for allergies in particular. 

The third section is a competency exam, requiring extensive answers regarding electronic design, computer programming, and symbolic logic. While Julian would expect to do amazing well on this section, he finds it more difficult than he was anticipating. Whomever wrote it seems to be deliberately writing obscure problems, and questions that seem to be easily answerable until the final details are worked out.

Finally, the last section contains a several thousand personality exam, with deliberate traps looking for changed answers, or traps looking for people who are trying to hide things. Julian would know he could find a lot of them, but not all.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 12, 2005)

.oO(Man, these people sure are serious... 

Combat... situation...? Alright, I'm in deep now... Guess I need to lay off the donuts if I wanna pass this physical. Or do I? I don't know how I feel about combat situations.

...

Allergies? Uncle Joe's cologne. Hope we don't encounter any of that in battle.

...

Seriously... These guys are getting anal with the trick questions. Ehh.. this one's not so bad... just multiply the resistance by the... oh, crap; that all cancels out because the instantaneous voltage is 0... 

...

Jesus Christ! For the 50th time, I flippin' love the flippin' Air Force. And I flippin' love challenging situations, alright! Yes, I tend to get frustrated when I fail at something! I've already said so six times! 

Okay, #382... When my friends have a problem, I am... What, no bubble for "I don't have any friends"? Oh, screw it, I am sympathetic and open to listen to them. Sure. I might be. Who the hell knows.

#383... When things aren't going my way, I... Offer the sacrifice of a bloody chicken. At least, I guess that's the answer you want, because "Take a deep breath and calm down" wasn't good enough the last 8 times I gave it... 

)

Rubbing his wrist, Julian stands after almost three hours in the chair. He still had the exit interview with Willingham, and that wasn't going to be pleasant. Julian sighed, letting the frustration of the personality test and the skill section slide out of his mind, and leaving only one question in his brain, roaring at him like a freight train...

*.oO( What the hell is a Stargate? ) *


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dr Lee nods, backing up and putting on another shield. 
"That sounds about right. Let me know what you can."

As Ashley carries the device in the hallway, she will feel it vibrating slightly, in short pulses. They don't seem to quite follow a pattern, but neither do they seem entirely random. 

Opening the door, she can see four Naquadah generators in various states of construction on the lab bench. Putting down the alien device, she runs to the phone.
She gets the approval to investigate, under the condition that one of the senior scientists remain either in the room or the observation deck with her at all times. 

She'll ask that one come immediately, and within a few minutes Samantha Carter would step onto the observation deck, looking down to her, and engaging the microphone.

"What's going on?"


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Before Major Carter arrives Ashley checks the naquadah generators, pleased to find them incomplete and lacking in the naquadah department. Sufficiently convinced that the box won't take down the Cheyenne Mountain Complex with a naquadah enhanced explosion she takes a quick sigh of relief.

Staring at the strange box intently, she jerks her head up in suprise when Sam speaks to her through the intercom.
"Oh, Major Carter. I wasn't expecting them to send _you_ down." She smiles, gesturing to the artifact before her, "I had to call in this box. It's giving off some microwaves and singing and dancing for me. It's definately powered and has some trace ammounts of naquadah, but I have no clue what it's supposed to do and I figured I should bring it here to tinker with it, in case it decides to do something, unpleasant," she explains, the excited grin on her face quite visible in the well lit helmet. "Y'wanna help me play with it?" she offers, smirking and looking back down at her prize.
Without waiting for Sam to reply she puts her gloved hand down on the top surface of the box, feeling the checkerboard pattern, rapping on it lightly to try to get a feel for its composition.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 13, 2005)

Sergeant Harrison lowers his head, and steps up, heading for the exit to the room. An he opens the door, Walter could be seen waiting impatiently.

The Sergeant slips out, trying not to make eye contact with anyone.

Walter will come into the room and apologize. "Sir, I know you wanted to get out to lunch soon, but there's a few more people here to see you before you do." He checks the list on his clipboard. "We still have Dr. Andrew Holt, but he hasn't arrived yet, a Ms. Hinda Rampal, and Dover Bishop. I'm sorry sir."

Through the door, a woman could _just_ be seen, her long black hair resting against civilian clothing.

Walter apologizes again, and offers, "Shall I show her in, sir?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 13, 2005)

As Julian was finishing the test, the door opens and Colonel Willingham would step into his office, and sit down at his Desk, across from Julian. He looks frustrated, almost as if he were looking for an excuse to bust Julian before he lost the opportunity. 

"What did they offer?"

The Colonel would shakes his head, biting his lip. 
"And why you? You've never been a very good soldier. Frankly, I don't know why you even joined the military. You must have had offers as a civilian.

"I know you, Anderson. I know you wouldn't want to leave the cutting edge, the chance to actually make a difference in the world unless the offered something Good. Was it Money? Women? Speak, up, Sergeant."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

Major Carter checks a reading, looking at it for a few seconds before replying. 
"I'd love to." she says, looking down, making sure she actually did remove _all_ the Naquadah earlier.
"But right now it looks like a good thing you brought that in there. Those radiation levels are getting higher. I'm not sure it's a good idea to open the doors at the moment.

Sam looks down, and hits a few numbers into a calculator.
"Because of the NBC, you should be protected. Assuming the radiation continues to increase at its current rate, you should be safe for just over 39 minutes."

Carter will look down at Ashley and the device, and turn on a television monitor to see more closely.

As Ashley raps lightly on the device, it will begin to hum softly, giving off a soft noise. The computer near Ashley will register it as 880 Hz. The device would feel almost as if it were made from glass and ceramics. 

"I'll see what I can do to help talk you through it, but since I can't get down there you're going to have to take lead. I'll get some other teams in place so that if we need to get you out of there, we can. 

As the humming starts, Sam will quickly start looking with the monitor. "What caused that?"

{{OOC: Sam will assist another, giving a +2 bonus to Ashley when using electronics to try to figure out the device. She'll additionally use her class ability Assistance, to help any class ability or skill check that Ashley uses take 1/2 as long.}}


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 13, 2005)

Julian grins, as if he's been waiting his whole career to say the words about to come from his mouth. Before looking up to face the door and his soon-to-be-ex commanding officer, he stuffs the huge packet into his backpack, securely out of view. With a deep breath to bury any sign of fear at entering potential combat situations, he rises with a wide smile on his face, and leans with half his backside on the corner of Willingham's desk.

"I'm sorry, Col. Willingham, but that's classified. And, being as you're still my commanding officer for another, oh, look at that, less than a half hour now, I wouldn't dare let you see me permit classified information to pass to anyone who doesn't have a need to know. I might lose a stripe. You're welcome to try and pull rank to get the information, like you did on the Major back in Kwajelein, but I'm keeping my nose clean like a good soldier." He smirked, knowing that the orders came from the desk of the President himself. If he was lucky, Willingham would *just* be busted down to Captain.

"You'll find that my workstation is cleaned out, and ready for the next poor sap to get stationed here. Well, not entirely ready - hell, he'll probably have to format the hard drive. I doubt the next guy will be able to figure out half the stuff I have running on that PC."

Julian shoulders his bag, not entirely trusting the Colonel not to try to snatch it from him. Given that the Colonel cut his teeth in 'Nam, Julian didn't want to wrestle with him over it. Silently hoping the Generals would quickly return and spirit him away on the private transport plane the Air Force likely sent them in, he decides to toy with the Colonel a little more before they show up.

"Perhaps if you ask questions I'm permitted to answer... For starters, since I know you're dying to find out, my favorite color is blue."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 13, 2005)

_Glad I put the NBC suit on_, she muses, pleased to have the assistance of a member of SG1. _39 minutes should be enough time to figure ths thing out_...
In answer to Carter's question she replies, "I'm not sure, Major. I touched it and the noise it was making changed. It's a different pitch now than it was just a minute ago, 880 Hz if this computer is accurate. It's obviously sensitive to contact." She grips the box gingerly by two of its sides, turning it onto its back to view its bottom.  "Dr. Lee told me we picked it up from a place called Hadante, by way of P4C-554," she recites from memory, "I haven't seen the report on it, and it could have useful information- like if it was singing and dancing when the team who aquired it picked it up. It only started its humming in Lab 4 when I scanned it with an A.R.M., and it wasn't vibrating like this until I picked it up to bring it here. Strange pulsing vibrations, not in a pattern I can make out, but it didn't seem random, either."

OOC: She'll take 10 again on another Electronics check, this time hitting DC 25 with her modifier of 11, +2 for the SGC's superior tools and Sam's +2 cooperation bonus. I'd also like to make an education check (+8) for some help with what Ash can do to test this doohickey.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 13, 2005)

The Colonel scowls, picking up and breaking one of his pencils.

"You're treading on thin ice with that insubordination Sergeant.. Or should I say _Staff_ Sergeant Anderson.

The Colonel shakes his head. "You've never been very good at working with other people. I wish you'd realize..."

The Colonel sighs, leaning over a bit, his voice softening.

"I wish I could make you understand it... Julian. You're brilliant, and you and I both know it. You're smarter than me, and smarter than most of this base. But you're also one of the greatest liabilities to us, and you just don't get it."

He shakes his head, and stands again.

"Sergent... Julian. Please try to get it through your head that you're not the most amazing bat out of hell ever to wear a uniform. You're smart. You're damn smart. But that doesn't matter one damn bit when it comes down to getting the job done. I'd rather have someone I could trust to follow orders, and work within the system. Everytime, I'd choose them over you. But it's not my choice anymore."

"Look, I don't know where your going, and I don't know what you're going to do. But I know that if you don't shape the hell up quickly, you'll be right back here, and as much as _I_ need that... You don't."

The Colonel puts a hand to Julian's shoulder.
"Good luck out there... I hope I never see you again."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 13, 2005)

As Ashley investigates the device, she'll soon come to the conclusion that pressing different squares produces different pitches of sound. Trying a few of them, she'll watch the computer screen, seeing the numbers changing on the computer.

"The Prison Planet? Linea?" Sam asks herself quietly, not remembering seeing anything like this on the planet, but not putting it past Linea to plant it. She feared the results of bringing it back to the SGC, but didn't want to let Ashley on to that fact just yet, not wanting to scare the girl into making a mistake.

Picking up the emergency phone on the wall, she'd speak quickly into it, "I need any information I can find from the trip to P3X-775, Hadante, and P4C-554, quickly."

"We'll find it. We're a bit tight on time, but we'll make it. Can you identify that pattern at all?"

The series of tones would be clearly non-random, but not obviously predictable. Each square would make the same tone each time it was pressed, but it seems to have little relation to the squares around it. Spending a bit of time examining it, Ashley would find that the vibrations changed each time a different square was pressed as well. With a couple of seconds of practice she'd find herself knowing about what tone it was just from feeling it, rather than having to look at the computer screen.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 14, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> The Colonel puts a hand to Julian's shoulder.
> "Good luck out there... I hope I never see you again."




Julian sighs, standing off the Colonel's desk, setting his backpack down in the chair across from the desk and offering a legitimate attempt at a salute. As little love as he had for the guy, he seems to be trying to help. "That makes two of us, Sir. With all due respect."

When the salute ends (presumably when/if Colonel Willingham returns it), he picks his bag up out of the chair. With a grin that would seem overly boyish to a man of Willingham's experience, he waves a cordial goodbye to the officer. "For the record - I know how important this job was. Don't let 'em fall asleep at the wheel, Colonel." 

With that, Julian Anderson leaves the 6th Intel Ops Squadron office, preferring to sit in the lobby and wait on the Generals to whisk him away. Sitting in the metal chair, his mind continued to wander over the few facts he had, and how little sense they made.

.oO(Okay, Julian, what do we know? We're going to Cheyenne Mountain. NORAD. The most well-defended military site in the country, and just about as far from a foreign border as it gets. But it could mean combat situations. Do people deploy from NORAD? I've never heard of any. Then again, you don't hear sh*t about what happens there anyway, 'xcept that they track Santa every Christmas. 

So.. the job. Signal processing, huh? And lots of questions on that test were about comms equipment and satellite trajectories. So maybe I'm on the support team for a Covert Ops group? But then they'd be in combat, not me... Unless I deployed with them, and hung back at the base... or inside a vehicle... a big, heavy vehicle with lots of armor and a cannon that could shoot down the SDF-1. Yeah. 2 or 3 of those.

And then that word.. *Stargate*. Gate... gate... Watergate? Some kind of scandal? No... Logic gate? No... it's gotta be something to do with the satellites. Yeah.. sat-com, signal processing.. Stargate must be some new antenna for burst transmission to satellites or something. Thought you could fool me, General Gray... Ha!)


----------



## reveal (Aug 14, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Sergeant Harrison lowers his head, and steps up, heading for the exit to the room. An he opens the door, Walter could be seen waiting impatiently.
> *snip*




"Go ahead and show her in, Walter. I'm sure they're just as anxious to get this over with as I am."

The Colonel reaches for his dwindling stack and files and finds the one associated with the woman in the hall (by her picture).


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 14, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

"No," she replies, examining the bottom of the box for a moment before setting it down again on it. Getting out a pad of paper, she makes a quick hash graph. "I'll figure it out, though."

She quickly marks each square of the graph with the frequency of the corresponding key on the top of the box. She spends a few moments pressing, recording, and pressing again until she's either mapped out enough of the keys to discern a pattern or completed recording all six sides of the artifact.

As she presses the buttons, she'll make note of the highest and lowest frequencies the box will emit, and will keep an eye on the radiation levels in the room, starting to sweat in the rad-suit.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Walter shows Ms. Rampal into the room, sitting her at one of the desks, and heading toward the door. 

He stops, and whispers Good Luck to Hinda, and slips out of the room again.

{{OOClease, interview!  I had thought you'd do it after the last one. I'm sorry! }}


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Colonel Johnsons stands as Ms. Rampal walks in.

"Ms. Rampal, please, have a seat," he says as he motions to the chair all the other candidates have used.

"So," he continues as he sits, "You've been here for, what, 4 years? In that time, you've done research in the labs here, trying to identify things brought back through the gate. You have an excellent record. But I'm curious: Why now? Why are you applying for a field position _now_?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashley continue to examine the device, watching it's response to touching it on various squares. She and Samantha would start to figure out that the pitch wasn't entirely random, but difficult to pick out. While all musical notes are all factors of the twelfth root of 2, Each of these are factors of a 15th root of 6.  

The squares that seem the closest in pitch aren't next to one another on the board, but often directly apart from each other. A square on the top right might be most similar in pitch to a square on the top left.

The vibrations seem to correspond to the frequency of the sound, as does the intensity of the microwaves.

What is frustrating is that sometimes pressing a key gives a predictable response, where other times, after a number of other keys have been pressed, pressing the same key gives a different frequency altogether.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Julian will be surprised when a number of armed guards arrive, opening the door to escort him instead of the Generals. 

"Nothing Personal," one of them offers, "Just standard procedure."

Julian would be escorted into a small aircraft, and sit down down on a nearly empty plane. There are two other passengers, one man and one woman.

As Julian enters the plane, the woman smiles a little, before looking down at her book.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 16, 2005)

Julian grins at the cadre of soldiers forming his escort, making nervous jokes such as, "What, no Secret Service earpieces?" The guards probably aren't very amused.

The first smile he's seen since the generals showed up comes from the seated woman, so he sits down a seat or two away, within comfortable chatting range. He sets his backpack in the seat next to her, and pulling out his laptop, attempts to start a conversation.

"Why do I get the feeling there's no in-flight meal?"

OOC: Is this a charter-sized plane, a puddle-jumper jet, or a full-size passenger plane? Military or civilian? Are the armed guards still on the plane?


----------



## Keryn (Aug 16, 2005)

Hinda leans forward slightly, "As much as I wanted to apply for the first off-world assignment I saw, I knew I'd be more valuable to the team if I spent a few years learning the lay of the land. Having a few years under my belt upstairs not only makes me more qualified, it gives me a better understanding of what I'll find out there. I realize nothing compares to the real thing, but I am not as naive about it as I was 4 years ago."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

She'll smile again, looking cute in her black bangs and blue uniform. 

"Actually, " She says grinning, "I think there's something over _there_." She gestures toward the back row of the plane, where a number of small boxes lie. 

""It's probably dried, but what do you expect?
She extends her hand friendlily.  "Andrea Smart"

The other man pays seemingly no attention as the two talk. He's more interested in his own laptop using a green tinted screen.

The armed guards will leave the plane, and close the door snugly. The C-20 will take off, and leave the base.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 16, 2005)

With a smile, he takes her hand and gives it a gentle, chivalrous handshake. "Julian Anderson. A pleasure, _____ Smart. You going my way?" Julian stretches back in the seat with an exaggerated sigh. "Gotta love the legroom. So... <grins nervously> "I guess we're all here for the same thing. So, what's your super power? As he finishes, the Microsoft Sound signifying that his laptop has finished booting echoes throughout the cavernous plane.

OOC: You said her blue uniform. I presume that's USAF. If it is, replace the ____ with her rank; otherwise, use Miss there.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Captain Smart will smile slyly, and grins.
"I'm afraid that's classified, but I can tell you I make a mean sashimi dish."

"What about you? What are you doing on this plane? I'm heading up to do some interviews in Colorado, maybe see if we can snag a few electronics engineers to join us down in Florida."

She smiles, reclining a bit and pulling a pair of sunglasses over her eyes.

"But for now, I'm thinking about taking a bit of a nap. I haven't slept in three days, and I'm looking forward to the chance to get a few hours."

"Unless, of course, there's something else you want?"


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 16, 2005)

Julian nods, smiling a bit. "Let me guess.. Patrick AFB/Cape Canaveral. I used to work GPS Maintenance at Kwajelein. As for my new gig, I can't talk about it either. Stalemate, huh?"

He sits back in his seat, setting his booted laptop on his knee as the plane roars into the atmosphere. "Go ahead and nod off. I'll be sure to call you when the stewardess comes by with the champagne." With a good-natured grin, he turns to his laptop. 

.oO(Good thing she cut that off... I was probably gonna make an ass of myself soon. That's the first conversation I've had with a girl that ended as well as it began in... crap, ages...)

With a wistful sigh for his pitiful charisma, Julian opens AutoCAD 13 and resumes working on his new design for his latest electronics masterpiece, remaining involved in the task until the jarring forward of the plane signals him that they are on the ground once again.


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> Hinda leans forward slightly... *snip*




"And what is it you hope to find out there, Ms. Rampal?" Colonel Johnson asks as he leans back.

"What is it you wanted to prepare for all these years?"


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

"This is annoying," she complains to Samantha. "The frequency changes if you hit enough other keys. It isn't consistant."
She spends a large portion of her theorized 39 minutes of safety writing down what keys effect what other keys, and how the tones change. She tries pressing more than one key at a time, tries pressing only keys of one color at a time, tries pressing both colors at once, tries pressing keys in ascending tones, both seperately and at once. she also spends time searching the device for any way to open it or shut it down, so it could be studied without the worry of being irradiated.

"I think it could be some kind of musical instrument, but I have no idea how you'd give a lengthy performance without getting cooked," she informs Samantha. "Do you know much about musical theory? I think we may need a mathmatician to decipher the frequencies and figure out the patterns. Then again," she admits, "I have no idea how that might help us turn this crazy thing off." Blinking the sweat out of her eyes and wishing she could wipe her brow, she presses on.

OOC: She'll take 10 again on an electronics check, this time to shut it off. That nets her another 25 as long as Sam keeps helping.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 16, 2005)

I've traveled all my life. At first, because my mother traveled, but when I had a choice, I traveled to see what was out there. Curiosity took me to the steppes of Russia, the jungles of Southeast Asia, and even here to the SGC. Given the opportunity to see what's out there (she points up), I couldn't resist. 

I hope to meet people (human and alien) and learn about their cultures. The information we can learn from other cultures out there about our own history is extrodinary. We have a unique opportunity to improve our own lives by learning about how their histories diverged from ours.

She's very animated during this little speech and stops for a moment to gather her thoughts. 

I want to be a part of this in a big way, but more than that, I want to go out there. I want to explore the universe. After all, isn't that at least part of the reason you do this?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashley spends 30 minutes testing and memorizing the keys, while Sam makes her own notes, suggesting which chords to try, and running tests on her computer. She'll be brought several stacks of paper, but not look through them yet. 

"I'm sure your right, the frequencies do seem to be the key to understanding the way this device works, but I don't see a pattern which would let us shut it down, at least not yet. Right now, I think we should focus on getting it to power down before you start taking cellular damage despite the NBC suit."

As the two of you work, Ashley will start to find that certain cords seem to affect the orientation of the keys more than others. The keys, which Sam calls function keys, seem to allow the other keys to take new actions.

Focusing on those keys, and the way they cause the others to react, the pair will find a key which raises the intensity of the radiation, volume, and vibration, and across from it one that lowers it.

"Almost like a volume control," Major Carter offers. 

Using the new combination, Ashley is able to bring the radiation levels down to nearly nothing. While the device is still active, it gives off less radiation than a television.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

Sighing with relief as they render the device harmless with only minutes to spare, Ashley takes off the helmet and wipes the sweat off her face.
"Thanks, Major. It was getting pretty hot down here," she tells Carter with a grin, brushing wet hair out of her eyes. "If you don't have anything better to do, I'd love to go over those reports they brought us, and share notes."

She spends a few minutes writing up her experiences with the device in the lab computer, for the reference of whomever is assigned to test it after her.
"If this thing _is_ a musical instrument of some sort, you'd have to keep it moving in your hands to hit all the buttons, which would be a performance all to itself. Unless you play it someplace where you could leave it suspended in air. If it's an instrument at all," she offers.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 17, 2005)

Julian will ride the rest of the plane trip in seldom interrupted silence. While Andrea would wake up once and talk to Julian briefly before she visited the bathroom, the ride would be mostly uneventful. 

As the plane lands and the doors open, the armed guards will return. 
"Sergeant Anderson?" one of them will ask.

They'll escort Julian down, and into a Jeep.
"Can we see your badge, and confidentiality papers?"

The man driving the jeep would have little to say, resisting any pressing Julian might make.
The Jeep would head toward NORAD, and through various checkpoints. There are a number of armed guards, but they seem to be more interested in verifying who Julian is, then giving him a hassle. None of the guards would mention the Stargate program, but Julian's paperwork would be checked several dozen times. 

Finally, Julian would approach the CMOC, the mountainous roads continuing on past the parking lot where he and the guard exist the vehicle. 

"We walk from here." the guard offers getting up from the vehicle. The two would walk for a half a mile, passing a number of tall conifers and walking through the chilly mountain air.  The guard would watch Julian as the walk, while scanning horizon for others. 
The two would approach a large and well guarded installation in the side of the mountain, with razorwire fences and patrolling guards.

The guard would step forward a little, and whisper to one of the guards patrolling the complex. The man who was guarding you would then turn, and start to head away.

" Alright. This way, sir. I'm afraid we're going to have to do a few tests before we let you into the complex, if you'll come this way. 

The guard would lead Julian toward a small building, smirking a bit.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Sure thing," she'll smile, "I'm on my way. We'll pack it up, and we can look over these together. It might take a few hours though."

She'll start to get up, and look down at Ashley again.

"Unless you have something else you have to do today. This may take a while, and it is not likely to be very interesting work. Up to you."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 17, 2005)

Julian follows the guards through the forested area, obviously concerned. The guards can tell from looking at him that he's wishing with all his might that he could click his heels together and whisk himself back to Virginia.

Walking into the small building, he sighs heavily, wondering what wonder awaits him next, and rubbing his sore legs. He definitely would need to get back in shape for this new post.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

"I definately want to go over everything. I should have the time. I wouldn't mind a shower first, but, I don't want you taking solo credit on this," she quips, smiling. "Now that we've 'turned the volume down' it should be safe to touch and put away in a big, safe, locked box. If you don't mind, I'll take the apron and the radsuit back where they belong, get cleaned up, and catch up with you. Y'don't exactly end up smelling like roses while you're being cooked in a rubber suit."


----------



## reveal (Aug 17, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> *snip* I want to be a part of this in a big way, but more than that, I want to go out there. I want to explore the universe. After all, isn't that at least part of the reason you do this?




The Colonel smiles. "It's the biggest reason, yes."

"I have to admit, Hinda, I'm a little uneasy about picking you. You have ample qualifications to be a scientist and to examine anything and everything we bring back from distant worlds. But you have no field training. Have you ever handled a gun except to learn how *not* to kill people with it?"

"I need to know that, if push comes to shove, my team can handle themselves in a fight. It's not all cool toys and friendly aliens out there. There are some that want to kill us on site and some that welcome us into their homes simply so they can plot our doom while we stand there smiling. Can you do it, Hinda? Can you pick up a gun, point it at someone, and shoot them? If our back is up against the wall and we have no way out, can you kill a living being?"

The smile has faded away from Colonel Johnson's face, replaced by a very serious look.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 18, 2005)

Hinda sighs and leans back. "I knew it might come down to this. No matter how qualified I am in other areas, this is still a dangerous field assignment in unknown territory. I haven't forgotten that for a second."

"I have spent four years here in the hopes of going on a field mission. It didn't take long to realize I'd need to be qualified with a gun. So I went to the NRA and got qualified. I've been awarded the Sharpshooter Bar 3 qualification. Are you familiar with the NRA awards?"


<he nods - we talked>

She pauses and folds her hands over her knees. "Whether or not I can kill someone isn't something I can answer until I need to do it. I'd like to tell you yes, I can definitely do that. But I won't lie to you. I haven't done it before and I don't think that's something you can know about yourself until you need to do it. It's not a question or an action I take lightly. Death is serious and no amount of training can tell you how you'll react in a crisis." 

"I can tell you that I am not the kind of person who won't defend herself. I believe in peace and trust, but I realize that not everyone agrees with me. If someone wants to kill me or my teammates, I'll do what I can to defend myself and keep friends from dying."

She leans forward slightly and says quietly, "Have you ever killed a man, Colonel? Did you know before you pulled the trigger how it would turn out or what it would do to you?"


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> *snip* She leans forward slightly and says quietly, "Have you ever killed a man, Colonel? Did you know before you pulled the trigger how it would turn out or what it would do to you?"




The Colonel leans forward. "I'm not the one being interviewed here, Ms. Rampal."

He leans back again. "I'm glad you have training. Like it or not, it will come in handy out there. And, I must say, Sharp Bar 3 is quite an impressive accomplishment for any civilian."

He smiles broadly and stands, "I think I have everything I need, Hinda. I will let you know when I make my decision." 

He extends his hand.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 19, 2005)

She smiles, stands up, shakes his hand, and says, "Thank you, I look forward to hearing from you."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

The guards search Julian thoroughly, looking in particular for any sorts of transmitters or cameras. He's poked, proded, and generally searched, while the guards maintain an apologetic air.

"This way, sir."

The guards will lead Julian to another massive fence, and past another gate and guard, who will again check Julian's identification.





Entering the complex, Julian will be walked through a large metal and stone tunnel, and through a set of blast doors which guard the interior. 








Julian will have his palm read again, before being lead to an elevator, where the guard will slide his card. 
"I'm sorry about all the security. I'm sure they'll explain when you get there."

The door will open, and Julian will be lead down, the elevator descending. 





{{OOC: I'm giving you a chance to respond before I go on. I'm happy to keep going if there is nothing substantive you want to do}}


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

As Ashley is looking over things a final time, Sam will head out of the Observation area, and down into the contained lab. "Nice work on this by the way, She'll smile, "I'm impressed."

She'll look down at the device, and up at the computer readings that show it's back to low levels.

"I'll start locking this up in one of our leadlined boxes, and start to work on the notes. Feel free to go shower, get something to eat, and meet me back when you're ready."

"And Wolfe," Sam will pause before raising an eyebrow, "Next time lets try to do it without putting your life in danger, Mm?"


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

"Sure," Ashley replies, before remembering who she's speaking to and adding an akward, "..Sir." She gives a quick salute, though it isn't required of her, and turns to head out of the lab, helmet tucked under one arm along with the lead apron, the other beginning the process of freeing her of the suit. She returns the apron to the lab in which it belongs, telling Dr. Lee that the device is under control and where Major Carter is dealing with it. The NBC suit she brings to be cleaned, decontaminated, and have its air supply and filters checked.

That done, she rides the elevator back to her quarters, taking a brief, hot shower before throwing on more clothing and racing back to the lab, getting a stern look from a patrolling guard for running.

Her hair still slightly damp, she returns to the lab to finish her work with Samantha.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 19, 2005)

Throughout this entire procedure, Julian says nothing unless he is asked a question. The guards, and anyone else seeing him, would note that he is SCARED TO DEATH. He has the look of someone who is being taken to the Chateau d'If, rather than Cheyenne Mountain. His eyes are wide and scanning the place as if he might never see the outside world again, he refuses to make eye contact with the guards unless asked a direct question, and his confident, brash sense of humor is nowhere to be found. 

OOC: This demeanor will pervade until he is inside SGC, barring other conditions. Feel free to continue.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

Julian will notice the elevator stop at the 11th level down, and he is lead out of the small lift, the guard nodding to him, trying to be careful not to upset him more.

There is an additional security checkpoint which Julian will be shown through. The guards manning this checkpoint will examine him throughly before leading him to a second elevator, swiping one of their cards and waiting.


While Julian and his security detail wait for the elvator to rise, The guard will exchange a few numbers and codes with the security detail, discuss a few mundane details and joking between the two, before pointing out "He's going downstairs to meet with General Hammond, about joining the SGC. I think he's a good canidate, personally, but do they ever care what we have to say?"


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 19, 2005)

"Umm..." he replies, at first quietly and carefully as if speaking to the Pope and the Queen of England at the same time... "Candidate for what? Who's General Hammond?

At the same time, his voice gets stronger, realizing that whatever he's being asked to do, at least somebody thinks he's qualified. Though, why the guards were reading his personnel file, he did not know, and it made him nervous.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

Walter escorts Hinda outside of the room.

"Let me know if there is anything else you need. I'll make sure you get a copy of the Colonel's decision as soon as it's available. I have a 503-7 form here, if you don't mind filling this out. It's just an evaluation of Colonel Johnson interviewing technique, if you don't mind. You can leave that in my mailbox, Ma'am."

Walter will give Hinda the form, and head back into the briefing room.


"Sir, Mr. Dover Bishop is ready when you are."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

Ashley will head into the room, watching Major Carter put the device into the bottom of a lead-lined box, flipping the latches, and locking it up tight. The Naquadah generators have apparently also been moved from the room.


Turning to the incoming Ashley, "Linea couldn't have had anything to do with this, at least not recently," Sam will offer.

"She's is still on P2Q-463, Sam pauses, "At least she _should_ be. We should send a team, just to verify."

She'd look through a few papers before picking up the conversation again, "I wish I had the chance to go," she pauses, turning to Ashley as if she felt the need to explain, "I understand why General Hammond needs me in the briefing this evening, but it would be nice to see Ke'ra again. I know Daniel would appreciate it."

She'd shake her head a little bit, and concentrate on the work at hand. 
"But I appreciate your help with these notes," picking up yet another folder, "It's a lot faster with another pair of eyes."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Guard would shake his head toward Julian.
"General Hammond is the Head of this base, and your new Commanding Officer, Sir. You'll be meeting with him later today."

Deciding that Julian is paying substantial attention, the guard will stand at attention, and refrain from speaking further until the Elevator arrives. He'd gesture, allowing Julian to enter, and press the code for level 27.







The two will arrive at the level, and walk through a series of hallways, and into a large conference room. The room would have a large window on the right side, which would be covered with a steel blue retractable wall.





"Wait here, Sir, someone will be with you in just a moment."




{{OOC: Let Julian have a bit of an internal monolog, taking this all in. Someone will be there to explain it all Very Soon now. Also note- As Julian and Colonel Johnson are both in the same room, the timelines are very obviously not synced up yet.}}


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*



			
				Major Carter said:
			
		

> "Linea couldn't have had anything to do with this, at least not recently."



"Linea? Linea... Oh! The Destroyer of Worlds, right? Yeah, you got her off of Hadante, the prison planet that the Taldor used," she states from memory. "Where is she now?"


			
				Major Carter said:
			
		

> "She's is still on P2Q-463, at least she _should_ be. We should send a team, just to verify."



Ashley nods, wondering if she and the new SG-14 will be the ones chosen to check in on planet Vyus.


			
				Major Carter said:
			
		

> "I wish I had the chance to go. I understand why General Hammond needs me in the briefing this evening, but it would be nice to see Ke'ra again. I know Daniel would appreciate it.[/color]"



Ashley will nod, finding and starting to look over the team log from P4C-554.


			
				Major Carter said:
			
		

> "But I appreciate your help with these notes, it's a lot faster with another pair of eyes."



"Oh, thank *you*, Major Carter," she replies, grinning. "There'd be a whole other set of reports someone would need to go over if you weren't here to help me with that thing. The whole 'notification of next of kin' bit- it wouldn't be as much fun as this is."

Looking over the notes and reports, Ashley starts, "Dr. Lee said this came from Hadante by way of P4C-554, and Major Davis said that P4C-554 was an ex-NID Alpha site. I'm not sure what he meant by that, but it's probably in this mission report from the team that picked our little toy up. I take it it wasn't SG-1," she adds, looking up from the report with a smile.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 20, 2005)

Julian paces the room, left to his thoughts. He spies the computer on the cart, strongly considering interrogating it for answers, but with the guards nearby and a general on the way, getting caught unauthorized on a terminal probably wasn't the best introduction he could give. Scanning the room for additional clues, he begins calming down, tumbling over the events of the last few days in his head.

.oO( Nice conference room... the guy hit what, 27? So we're some 270 feet inside a mountain. At least. I feel like a dwarf from one of those D&D campaigns. Wonder if I get a +2 to spot unusual construction...) 

As if his thoughts were prophetic, his eyes fall on the button next to the shielded window. Something screamed to him that pushing that button would yield all the answers - would tell him once and for all what this mysterious assignment - apparently code named *Stargate* - was all about. One push, one accidental nudge with his shoulder, and Cheyenne Mountain's biggest secret would evaporate faster than Victoria's do each month in their catalog. 

As he took his hand off the button, he sighed heavily. He would be told. He knew he would. Nobody brings an intelligence guy, an expert-among-experts in making computers cough up their dirty little tidbits, into a top-secret installation without expecting them to find things out. Especially not the kinds of things that need to be stored behind big steel shutters and buried a football field deep in Wyoming granite. Those tend to be big things.

Even the guards knew it; he was brought here because he was the best - at signal processing, and a few other things. Not all of which he learned at his tech school at Fort Gordon. Not all by half. Something buried in his personnel file told the generals at Langley - and more directly, most likely the General Hammond he was about to meet - that he was the man for the job. Now he just needed to convince himself, before Hammond walked in and made him prove it.


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> *snip* "Sir, Mr. Dover Bishop is ready when you are."




The Colonel will interview Mr. Bishop.

OOC: Don't really need to play this one out.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ashley will read over the P4C-554 log, Ashley will find that SG-4 was recently dispatched to P4C-554, which had been found by the computer's discovery sequence. While inital MALP scans showed only low levels of EM activity, while exploring the planet SG-4 came across the remnants of what looked like a US Military facility. Folded metal buildings made up the bulk of the facility and were accompanied  by a smattering of cloth tents. 
The lead of the team had remarked that it looked almost like something out of the 70s TV show M*A*S*H.
While exploring the camp, SG-4 discovered three human bodies, which appeared red and husk like. Cross referencing the medical log, Ashley will find that they had died of severe radiation poisoning, and extreme heat. The Medical logs indicate that the bodies are a DNA-match for three operatives who have been determined to have been ex-NID. Ashley would not recognize the names.

SG-4 recovered and photo-documented a number of artifacts from the planet, including the alien device that Ashley and Sam now examined. It appears that the device came from Hadante, or so the base personell had labeled it- As far as Ashley knows, there is no way to dial Hadante directly. After SG-1 escaped with Linea's help, no further information about the planet exists in the SGC files.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 25, 2005)

"Good Morning," a voice says, as a man turns the corner to enter the conference room. The man wears a blue officer’s shirt, with a rank insignia indicating that he is a general. He appears older, almost near retirement age, and has lost the majority of his hair. He clearly means business, but approaches and sits at the table with a friendly demeanor. Next to him accompanies a younger man, who will sit down to the right of the General.






“Nice to see you could make it. I’m General Hammond, and this major Davis.” The major nods, and General Hammond continues, “What I’m about to tell you might a bit hard to take. I know you’re trained to expect the unexpected, but what we do here is a few steps beyond that.”

 “A few years ago at a dig in Giza, some of our scientists found an artifact that we now call the Stargate. After years of investigation the US Airforce has learned that this artifact is a transportation device, capable of carrying travelers millions of light years to distant planets.”

The general stops for a half second, to help let Sergeant Anderson take this in.

“Since the discovery of the gate, Earth has been attacked several times by Alien races, and defended itself with valor. We’ve made friends, and brought back new and advanced technology, and we’ve learned a hell of a lot about the galaxy.”

“I know this is a lot to take in at once, and we’ve got people here who can answer almost anything you can ask. We’re happy to have you on board. We want you to examine the data that people bring back from other worlds, and tell us what we’ve got. There’s a lot of stuff going on out there that we can only speculate on right now, so your talent is appreciated. We know your among the best of the best Sergeant, everyone here is, and we’re looking forward to seeing what you can do.”

“Scheduled Off-world activation.” The sound will echo through the room from some unknown speaker.

“That should be SG-4 returning from off-world,” Hammond will offer, standing, and pressing the button to raise the blast shield that Julian had been looking at since he arrived.

Looking into the large room on the other side, Julian sees a large ring of stone with a sheet of metal covering the interior. As Julian watches the metal rotates out of sight, apparently disappearing as it finishes its spin. A large blue explosion erupts from the circular device into the room, before apparently being pulled back into the device, leaving a shimmering wall of blue liquid inside the ring. 

Men begin pressing through the liquid, stepping out into the room below. The mean are dressed in what looks like a US Military attire, and carrying several boxes.

“Welcome back, SG-4,” Hammond would speak into the microphone. 

Turning back to Major Davis and Sergeant Anderson, General Hammond excuses himself. “Major Davis has volunteered to answer any initial questions you might have. If you’ll forgive me, I’m needed downstairs.”

The General puts a hand to Julian’s shoulder, “Welcome to the team, son. Good luck.”


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 26, 2005)

Julian is silent through Gen. Hammond's explanation, a look of incredulity on his face. He was just about to ask if this was some sort of practical joke, when the event horizon filled the ancient naquadah ring in the Gate Room through the window. Julian can be seen craning his neck to look around the room from the window, trying to see if there is anywhere else the people could be coming from. He even goes as far as to examine the sides of the window, convincing himself that it in fact is a window and not a monitor screen that could be altered.

As the reality sinks in that there is no viable explanation for the phenomenon he is witnessing, Julian simply leans on the wall with one hand, staring with his mouth agape at the shimmering event horizon. He visibly jumps when the vertical puddle splashes out of existence and the iris spins shut, almost as startled as he was when the horizon was established. His eyes locked on the Stargate, he doesn't even acknowledge the General as he is clapped on the shoulder. 

After the General has left the room, Julian finally starts to put it together in his mind, having been stunned as if he had been struck with a taser. 

"It... it's incredible... How does it work? Wormhole physics? It.. I... what the hell is it made out of?! No metal on Earth is strong enough to contain a stable wormhole... how... how long have you guys been running this here? You bring stuff back through the gate? From other worlds? And you want me to.. My god, you want me to reverse engineer alien tech... Holy s***... this can't be real... You guys don't expect me to go thr.... does it hurt?

Julian takes a deep breath, realizing he hasn't given the Major a chance to answer any of his questions. Peeling his eyes from the window, he turns to face the Major, a blush detectable on his face as he realizes he's acting like a 10-year-old at a manga convention. Then again, the prospect of the military propelling people millions of lightyears through empty space by stepping through an anti-gravity wading pool is exactly the kind of thing you'd expect to find at a manga convention.

"Major Davis, I... I just don't know what to say. I hope everybody else was as flabbergasted as me when they saw this thing. I've got a lot of questions, though... and if you guys honestly aren't pulling my chain and you want me to reverse engineer alien technology, I'm going to have to get up to speed quick. Would it be too much to ask if I were to request that you give me the tour a little bit?

Julian turns back to the window as he speaks, touching it with two fingers as if trying to hold the distant Stargate between them and examine it like a rare coin. After a moment, he turns back to face the Major, all the apprehension on his face replaced with the grin of a kid on Christmas morning - or perhaps a geek in a secret base full of advanced alien technology.

"If it's not too much trouble... I'd really like to start the tour down *there*..."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 26, 2005)

_Glad that wasn't me_, she thinks to herself as she looks at the photographs of the deceased.

"Major," she starts, her eyes scanning the reports, "Where would the things that SG-4 recovered from their trip to P4C-554 be stored? I'm not looking for artifacts, but personal media, things the people on that world might have written or recorded. It seems there was a rogue NID Stargate team on that world," she glances up to register Samantha's facial response to her statement as she continues, "And anything that they made note of could help us figure out our new toy."

Showing the pictures to Major Carter she adds, "It looks like they didn't get their NBC suits on in time, huh?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 26, 2005)

Major Davis will smile, starting to reply several times as Julian layers on question after question, eventually grinning a bit.





"It is incredible, isn't it?"

Major Davis watches Julian's expressions of childish delight, remembering how different his first reaction had been, and how much fear he still held. Working as the liaison to the 
Pentagon, he knew the threat more intimately than he'd like. But he also knew the potential for growth and discovery that the Stargate held, and that the biggest risk was in inaction. 

"It's Real," the Major would offer, "And it's the greatest discovery of our civilization."

Turning to look at Julian, "It's made of Naquada and was built by a long extinct race known as the Ancients."

"These gates litter the galaxy, and potentially others. With work, we can travel from any one of them, to any other. They're accessed with a 7 digit dialing sequence, sort of like dialing a phone number. 

Major Davis will bring TSgt Anderson downstairs, explaining some of the history of the Goa'uld attacks, and SG1's role in defeating them.
He'll show him around the gateroom, before turning Julian over to Walter, the gate operator. 






Walter will explain the general principals of how the gate operates, and how they do the dialing to other planets.  

After answering some questions, Walter will show Julian to a 4-person room on Level 12. "You'll be sleeping here, with Master Sergeant Robert Joyce, Sergeant James Connery, and Airman Ted Pierceson .  It's a small room, but the men seem friendly. Almost like a barracks, the room will be decorated with two hangings- A map of Unix workstations from 1982, and a poster for some new science fiction show called Farscape.  

He'll lead Julian down the elevator to Level 19, to show him the labs that he'll be working in every day, and introduce him to Dr. Jay Felger, who will be explaining the scientific endeavors of the base over the coming days.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 26, 2005)

Julian listens to Davis, Walter and Felger with raptured interest, quizzing them on the nature of the Stargate's dialing system, the DHD, the physics behind it all... He pays particular attention to Walter's description of the Stargate as made of naquadah, as the mineral will most likely be present in a good deal of Julian's assignments.  He also listens carefully to the discussion of the Goa'uld, particularly to the talk of their ships, weapons, and ring transporters. 

Once he is introduced to Dr. Felger, Julian will attempt to engage him in a very in-depth conversation regarding the nature of naquadah, until such time as Felger changes the subject and/or Julian is called away.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 26, 2005)

"I can call and have those brought down. Good thought. I don't know if they had much in the way of personal effects, given their circumstances, but anything they do have is certainly worth looking into to. I'll see if I can get them brought down."

She makes some final notes into her notebook, and gets up, "I'll be right back."

Major Carter heads out of the room, and lets Ashley work alone for a few minutes while she asks that the materials be brought down, before returning, and offering a new insight. "If the NID operatives got these from Hadante, the interesting part will be finding how they got there. I doubt they were welcomed on Taldor. See if you can find any information about how they got to the area. I'd also like to see more about P4C-554."

As the books and papers are dropped off, Sam would sighs, looking down at her beeper. 

"I've got to take care of something, can you work on this for a bit, and catch me up later?"

In looking at the notes, Ashley soon learns that the team didn't keep thorough notes, at least not on paper. The documents talk about ordering another crate of anti-personell ammo, and that it would be useful if they could get a stock supply on base, so that they didn't need to ration as strongly. Additionally, an ammo press would be highly valuable. There is a CD-ROM that was recovered, but the contents appear encrypted and the time hasn't been spent to try to break it.

Along with the notes, Ashley would be given the uniforms of the corpses found on the scene. While they've been cut to remove and autopsy the bodies, Ashley will still find, a number of fibers which have high heat reflection, similar in some ways to asbestos. They appear to be silvery grey threads, which are run vertically through the cloth.

In looking over their sparse paper notes, Ashley will also find the imprint of another document. Using the tools available, she can just make out most of text. 

"We've recovered an add...nal prisoner from Hadante. That leaves only 4 ....ining on the planet. Let's step up tomorrow's sear..
Hopefully, we can all get off this rock soon. Remember to keep an eye on the Mu..... ...ice- It's been showing up on a fe.. of the scans lately. Probabl..........to worry about, but let's .e carefu.." 


{{OOC:Search DC 20- I'm assuming she's taking 10. You made the DC, that's all there is, at least without using some sort of high resolution imaging device.}}


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 26, 2005)

Felger seems like a scientist who is perpetually on the precipice of a breakthrough, but never quite crossing it. He's a competent enough guy, and explains some of the various SG technology to a sufficient degree. He explains the idea of a Ribbon Device, of the Stargate itself, and the Asguard transporters.

"Oh, the Asguard? They're your basic Greys. Short little guys with big eyes, sort of like on television. Think X-Files."
Felger will pull up a picture on his computer, probably violating a few protocols about what to do, but excited to be the one who knows stuff for once. 





 "They're cute little guys, aren't they? Saved our butts more than once. Then again, we kicked ass for them, too. This little gentleman is named Thor, the Supreme Commander of the Asgard fleet, and apparently a good personal friend of Jack O'Neil.."

He'll be happy to explain most of Julian's questions for hours, staying up late in the lab. They'll occasionally be joined in conversation by his assistant Chloe, but Dr Felger seems more interested in dismissing her than paying attention to what she says. "Oh, of course the wormhole is stable, don't be careless. Yes, I know that technically it will fall apart when the power is cut, but that is what _stable_ means. It's stable, not free-engergy. Don't you know anything?" He'll ask, shaking his head.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 26, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

Ashley calls in the fibers for chemecal analysis, the CD-ROM for cryptographic analysis, and the text imprint for high-res visual enhancement, copying the message down to the best of her ability before sending it off to be analyzed.

Reading what she has, she extrapolates:
_We've recovered an additional prisoner from Hadante. That leaves only 4 remaining on the planet. Let's step up tomorrow's search.
Hopefully, we can all get off this rock soon. Remember to keep an eye on the Mu Device- It's been showing up on a few of the scans lately. Probably nothing to worry about, but let's be careful._

_Are they freeing the prisoners in exchange for their service gathering technology_, she wonders. _It would be a viable means of swelling their ranks with people who were willing to work and shared their lack of ethics. These folks must have had access to Area 51. No wonder Major Davis assigned me to this- he's questioning my loyalty._

Ashley will spend some time writing up a research report and a list of suggestions for what to do with it. She will suggest that P4C-554 be gone over with a fine toothed comb, and that, given the NID's position of knowing so many of the SGC's secrets, this research be given a higher prioroty due to the nature of the security breach it could represent.

That out of the way she pours over her notes, trying to discern the nature and purpose of the device that seems to have cost 3 men their lives. Pacing around the worktable, her brow furrowed, she thinks hard about the situation and what the NID could want with this artifact.

OOC: I'd like to spend an action point and make an Inspiration Check (+5) to have Ashley figure out anyting she can about the aforementioned conundrum.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 26, 2005)

While discussing the Asgard and other miscellaneous Stargate trivia, Julian walks about the lab, examining the various artifacts and experiments Felger and Chloe have running, and asking questions about them.

At one point, Julian picks up a small alien device, which Felger has not yet figured out. Scanning over the wavelength readings from their initial scans, Julian notices a familiar pattern. According to the printouts, there was a predictable but foreign phase in the wavelength, as if the emissions were distorted deliberately. Julian rubbed his tired eyes, staring at the wave for a moment as Felger's anecdote about Asgard rituals faded into the background of his mind.. He'd seen this pattern before.

OOC: Julian takes 10 on his Electronics check to determine the pattern, giving him an effective +21.

"I'll be right back, Doc."

Julian jogs into the hallway, excitedly bowling into the men's room. He was going to make an impression on his first day. From the logs, Felger had been working on this device for 2 weeks. Grabbing a bucket from the janitor's closet, he hastily fills it with water from the sink and returns to the lab.

"Doc, I got it... Your notes were right.. the wave -is- deliberately distorted. And here's why."

Snatching up the alien object, he turns on the monitor. Immediately, the distorted wave begins scrambling across the oscilliscope. Praying he's right, Julian dumps the device into the bucket of water. Immediately, the signal on the oscilliscope rights itself into perfect phase. 

"I knew it. It's designed to work underwater, so it's compensating for the distortion of the wave through liquid." Beaming, Julian sits on a stool next to the workstation, watching the oscilliscope hum along.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 29, 2005)

Colonel Johnson interviews a number of canidates for the team, spending most of the day in the process. While many of them have promising aspects, the majority of them see to lack an outstanding reason to be chosen, and otherwise fail his requirements. The Colonel isn't a whole lot closer to knowing for sure at the end of the day than he was at the beginning.

At 22:00, Johnon will receive an unexpected visit from General Hammond. 

"I'm sorry to bother you so late Colonel, but I thought I might we might be able to talk for a moment."

"I'd like to hear how the process is going and when we might be able to get you out with a new team. We're pretty short handed right now, and we could use you and your team at 100%  as soon as you're up to it."

"How many people do you expect to see tomorrow? I know it's cutting time short, but I'd like to see a short-list of the top canidates on my desk by 12:00 tomorrow"

General Hammond stands, turning to Colonel Johnson. 

"Colonel.. I hear Bragnan's been doing better. If you have time, they think it might be helpful to see a friendly face once in a while."

{{ooc:I'm sorry I haven't gotten to you enough. Like I said, I'm trying to hurry this along. It's not a SG adventure until we have somthing to _do_}}


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ashley writes up her report, struggling on the crucial question of what the NID would be doing with the object. 
Some of the answers would be easy ones- If they could find a way to harness it as a weapon, it would be highly useful. Or perhaps they simply didn't know what it did until it was too late. But for some reason Ashley can't put her finger on, the answers don't seem right.

It occurs to her that this device and the NID connection is probably why Major Davis was here. She knows that he normally doesn't spend most of his time on base, only becoming involved when something requires the attention of the Pentagon.

As Ashley continues to write away at her report, the idea of them releasing prisoners continues to nag at her. There is something about it that doesn't seem to make sense. 

The question nags at her for most of the evening as she writes her report. As she's nearing the completion of the data parts, Ashley received a new email message from Major Carter.

"I'm sorry, but it looks like I'm probably not going to be able to get back this evening. I ended up taking a bit too long, and now I've got to finish up my report on theories for  disrupting the electromagnetic fields of the replicators before a briefing in a few hours. Keep me in the loop on this though, OK?" 

Sitting back from the laptop a little, a thought will strike Ashley. If they were freeing prisoners, why would they have to search for them? The tone of his message implies that they're almost looking for the prisoners, like they were capturing them.

In that light, the role of the device starts to make some sense. Maybe it was some form of location device, or something for keeping them safe. Maybe they were addicted to it's radiation in small doses, or maybe the prisoners had build up a tolerance to it. After all, the SGC report mentioned NID bodies- It didn't say anything about bodies of prisoners. 

Ashley will save a draft version of her report, noticing that the clock has turned to 02:16. She has duties to attend to in the morning.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dr Felger looks at Julian with a queer expression, not understanding what he's doing, and surprised that he'd be running off saying so little.

He starts to talk a few times, but stops each time, holding back to see what the heck Julian would do.

As the machine is dumped into the bucked, and the waveform normalizes, he blinks, obviously impressed.

"How did you..I..Well of course..."

"OK.. The next step is figuring what the patten is supposed to be saying. Chloe?

She hops up off a counter, and comes over, looking forward to trying to figure out the solution.

"Can you clean that up for us? We don't want anyone accidentally slipping, after all."

{{OOC: You're lucky, almost anyone but Felger would have beat the heck out of Julian for being too brash, and dangerous. If that device hadn't been water proof, or if it had been _explosive_ in water, you'd be in a world of hurt right now. Carter would have had nothing to do with you if you'd done that in front of her, but Felger's impressed. He's a little flustered and frustrated, but the fact that it worked won him over}}

Julian will spend the next few hours working with Dr. Felger to try to decode the device, looking at various ideas, and running through scenarios. 

Staying up late working on the device, the two get into a lengthy argument about it's true purpose. Felger seems to think that the device is a form underwater GPS, where Julian is confident that while the device might be able to be used to measure time, It's more than that. Measuring the strength of the signals that are given out, and the way it responds to various tools that emit radiation towards it, Julian will become convinced that it's more of a Jamming device for location technologies. Radar, Sonar,  even directed magnetic waves could be reflected and diffused. If this device were in a submarine, it would be almost as if the submarine were cloaked. Unless you were to look at it, of course. 

Eventually, Felger will start yawning more, and send Julian to bed. "If we don't get some sleep soon, we won't be in top form tomorrow. I've got a Special Assignment for you, and I know your the right guy for it. You're picking this up pretty quick, you know. I'll get this research up to the commanders ASAP. I'm sure they'll be excited about it."


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 30, 2005)

*Level 19, Science Labs*

Ashley sits in the lab, wondering. The evidence didn't support her earlier idea. The prisoners on Hadante would *want* to be freed; there would be no need to search for them.

_We've recovered an additional prisoner from Hadante. That leaves only 4 remaining on the planet. Four *what*, though? Let's step up tomorrow's search. You don't search for people who want to get off planet, they line up. 
Hopefully, we can all get off this rock soon. Remember to keep an eye on the Mu Device- It's been showing up on a few of the scans lately. Probably nothing to worry about, but let's be careful. Is the device you're talking about not the one we found? They could be unrelated. And what kind of scans are you talking about? I wish I could get that damn CD decoded._

She ponders and wonders, doodling in paint for a while, until it occures to her. The device could be used to power a Stargate. It could have something to do with how they got offworld in the first place.

She begins to edit her report, adding in new speculations and making it clear where she was basing her opinions on fact and where she was relying on intuition. She emails her findings to Samantha, adding a hasty message. 

We all get carried away sometimes. Nothing to worry about. Here's a copy of the loop. Let me know where you fit into it. Thanks again for your help.

-Wolfe

Realising that by now it's 4 and that she has things to do the next day, she sighs and commits to another all-nighter, leaving the lab to head to the mess in search of caffeine.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 30, 2005)

When Felger orders Chloe to clean up the puddle of water he made, Julian hops down and beats her to it, mopping it up with a smile up at her. 

Convinced now of the object's sonar jamming capabilities, Julian muses to Felger, "I wonder, what's the turnaround time from when we figure stuff out here, to when it's used? If the Navy had their hands on something like this... We could park our subs anywhere we wanted and nobody'd ever notice unless they pissed us off."

As Felger's _Star Wars_ desk clock signals 4:30 AM, Julian stretches. The stretch prompts Felger's suggestion that they hit the hay, and Julian nods wearily, dumping his five empty Mountain Dew cans into the recycling receptacle in the corner. "You know... Given the fact that we'll be pulling a lot of all nighters in here, and my room mates back at the barracks level, I kinda wish I could just toss a sleeping bag in the corner right here."

With another loud yawn, Julian shoulders his laptop bag. "Catch ya in the morning, Doc!

OOC: E1ven, based on my character's rank, et. al., isn't he supposed to have a "private quarters on base"? Especially considering he's forgoing the off-basing housing the books say he should have?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 30, 2005)

"Well, probably about 2-5 years, at the soonest. I mean, we don't really have any idea how this works yet. And we only have the one, it's not exactly like we can start putting these in subs around the world."

"We need to keep the lab clear for the most part. But you can come and visit my private quarters tonight if you want. I've got a development kit for a Playstation _2_. I mean, it runs existing Playstation games even faster, but they isn't really anything that runs on it yet. I mean, People are writing games, but..."

He seems impressed with the toy, but somehow trying to make a genuine offer, althoguh on first glance it seems almost mocking.

Julian heads back toward his room, taking in the base around him. The impression comes through that everyone here is busy. Everyone is dedicated. Everyone cares _so much_ about what they do, and the people around them. It's a nice change from coworkers who just want to get off for the night and do their own things.

Julian sleeps uneventfully, and wakes up early to head back down the lab.

"You two make such a great team," Chloe offers as Julian gets in for the morning. "Dr. Lee was certainly impressed with the work you two did last night. Jay.. I mean Dr. Felger.. was here earlier this morning, but is out getting breakfast."

Julian works in the lab for a while, documenting the work they did last night, and testing the device further. It does seem to draw a lot of power for its size.

The Doctor will return after half an hour, and give Julian a plate of Doughnuts and a large coffee. 

"I had some thoughts over the night I wanted to run by you about the device, and then we can start to work on the backlog. But I think we should be able to map the strengths of the fields that this is emitting, in relative proportion to the strength of the fields we throw at it...

Julian and Felger will work on the devices and around the lab until about 4PM, when Chloe reminds Dr. Felger for the 4th time that he still needs to take Lunch. 

"Alright, Alright.. I'll be right back. Don't.. Don't solve it all while I'm gone." Jay will smile, showing that he's kidding, but Julian will see a real concern in his eyes. 

Jay will head off to Lunch, and Chloe will open up a lunch box, offering Julian an apple. 
"So how did you come to the SGC? I've been here a few years now. It's amazing how much we're learning. The work on the space fighters is what excites me the most, though. I mean, the gate lets anyone jump to anywhere in the Galaxy, and that's great and all, but I've always dreamed of going into space, you know?"

After lunch Dr. Felger will return in a rush, holding a small black bag. 
"I've got a new assignment in that I'd like to take a look at with you. One of the researchers found this CD off planet. Looks like It's NID, that's the National Intelligence Division, Area 51 people, some of which went rogue. Anyway, 
it's encrypted, using some sort of modified triple AES, at least initially. I can only guess what's under that. Interested?"


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 30, 2005)

Julian will smile and blush at Chloe's assessment of his skills, and make small-talk with her while he works, until such time as Felger returns with the donuts. Heartily attacking the Bavarian creme, he grins to Felger. "I've been here one day, and you not only find a place inside a friggin' mountain that has donuts, but you bring back my favorite kind. You, sir, are a genius."

When Felger recommends mapping frequencies, Julian turns his laptop around to face Felger, and there are several happily humming oscilloscope graphics on the screen. "I've got 'em mapped, and took the liberty of emulating the patterns on this program here, just in case." 

Speaking with Chloe... "I was working Intel at Langley, under some total assclown of a Colonel. Worked GPS maintenance before that. Anyway, I'm sitting at my desk last week on my 5th cup of coffee when my CO comes up to me looking like he's seen a ghost.. And there's 5 stars' worth of brass in his office telling me to pack my bags. I go through the friendly frisk at the gate, and here I am."

And later in the conversation...
"Fighters? You mean, like, space ships? What do you hafta do to check THOSE out? I mean, I've gotta see that.... damn! You serious, or is this a screw with the new guy thing?!"

Julian perks up when he hears about the NID CD. "Yeah.. I've heard about NID. They're jerks though; won't work with any of the other branches or acronyms. Come to think of it, I remember some chatter about not providing any intel to anyone claiming to be NID when I was at Langley. Guess that's why, the rogue thing." Julian pulls out his laptop, booting it up. Felger may notice that Julian's operating system seems a bit odd - the taskbar is blue and green, for example. 

"Lemme see that disk. And I betcha the last donut I crack it by dinnertime."

Popping the CD into his CD tray, he fires up his ensemble of crypto tools (not all of which are government issue) and sets about interrogating the little glass disc.

OOC: Julian will make a Cryptography check and a Computer check, whichever are needed. With Computers he will be at +23 (+14 ranks, +4 intelligence, +2 Math Genius, +3 laptop computer from Technophile bundle) and with Cryptography he will be at +13 (+7 ranks, +4 int, +2 Math Genius).


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ashley will head to the mess, seeing most of the tables empty. While there aren't normally huge numbers of people up at this hour, there is generally at least a quarter of the cafe full, due in part to the sifferent shifts that are assigned.

Making note of the lack of people, Ashley walks over to the Espresso machine, noting that it's broken again. It seems that ever since they let the Marines in here, simple things like coffee machines weren't reliable. 

She walks over to the regular coffee machine, putting one of the cups under the nozzle and pressing to fill.

As the black caffine flowed into her cup, splashing a few drops against her hand and against the backsplash of the coffee machine, Erin would notice Major Davis sitting at one of the cold war era tables,  leaning back and flipping through a manila folder. He seems to be reading it without interest, as if he knows he has to learn it, but isn't particularly interested.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 1, 2005)

*Level 22, Mess*

Seeing Magor Davis sitting alone she heads over, circling around to come up to him from the front, giving him time, if he spots her, to put the folder away if it is something she shouldn't see. Stopping beside his table, she smiles.

"If you're not too busy, Major, I can tell you what the box from Hadante does."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Well, you certainly have some of them, but I can see a few obvious ones that are missing that I know I had mapped earlier. Let me guess, you mapped what its giving off now, right? That's useful, but I want to see how it responds to different frequencies. How it changes when we expose it to different levels of radiation. It's going to take _weeks_ of testing, but once it's done..."

"Once it's done it might change everything. We could change the face of underwater warfare. But the NID aren't bad people. At least not most of them. They're just scientists. It's just that-" Felger drops his voice to a whisper "_They are a little overzealous. Not much, but a little_."

As the two of you work, Chloe would be happy to sit and talk a little to Julian, whenever Dr. Felger didn't need her this second. She's obviously interested in Felger's every move, and seems not to take offense at his behavior to her.

"It's not done yet, of course. But the X301 is going to be pretty amazing. We're.. They're... Working on taking some of the engines from the badguy spaceships, figuring out how they work, and building an airforce ship around them. It's pretty exciting!

"I'm sure it will be, if they ever get it off the ground. Right now, it's a gigantic boondoogle. _We're_ working on the interesting things, anyway. I'm still writing a test plan of frequencies to expose this device to, and then we can go forward with that. Remember, we need to be careful, and document the entire way, or it's worse than not finding it out at all. Have you made any progress on that CD?

Julian will find that the CD is encoded with AES three seperate times, each with a different key. He knows that they isn't really a back door in the algorithm, and it's cryptographically sound. No matter how good you are, you can't break it. That said, it can be brute forced- Basically trying every possible combination, until the result is something that looks like text.

Chloe will set Julian up to log into one of the base mainframes, which will start chugging away on decoding the key. He is likely impressed with the speed of the mainframe in running through the key combinations, particularly after he adjusts the algorithm used to select keys. Julian {{OOC: Using computers, Roll of 16 + 23  = 39. You use your computer bonus, since your using your computer to program the mainframe. }}  adjusts the algorithm to select the most likely keys first, and adjusts the software so that it runs 5x more efficiently using caching of common mathmatical results, and pre-computed hash tables.

As he waiting for the results, looking over the CD and it's data dump on his HD (_Never work with the original_) Julian would have a sinking suspicion that people who went through this much trouble, and who were as paranoid as the NID, would likely have another layer of security on under this one, and probably more complex.

A few hours later, Julian's fears will be shown to be correct. The computer made a map of all possible decodings, but none of them made any sense. It is if every possible key leads to random data. Temporarily putting aside the idea that there is no correct key, Julian begins exploring the possibility that one of the decodings is an encrypted one-time pad. 

The way a one time pad works in that each letter of a message, or bit of a file, is offset by a specific amount, which varies for each letter/bit. This is incredibly secure, mathmatically unbreakable, but it has the massive downside of requiring the exact same amout of space to store a key, as the message encoded. For example, to encode the sequence 12345, with they key 34512, you'd get the answer 46857. Without knowing either they key or the original sequence, it's impossible to get the other. 

Looking at the problem deeper {{OOC: With his 13 + 16 = 29 in Crypto (you can often add your computer bonus to this check, for future reference) }} Julian will know that they were likely more clever that that. They're not just using one of the one time pads, they're likely using all of them, to different degrees. A one time pad in general would be mathmatically uncrackable, but if it hid it's details on the different possible keys, it would not only be uncrackable, but difficult even if he had the key disc. But he'd need that to make any progress at all. As it is, he'd have 200,000,000 different sets of keys, each of which would be mathmatically impossible to decode. Basically, he needs to find the decoding disc to be able to use it.


{{OOC: By the game rules, whomever encoded this disc made a critical success.  To decode it, you need to make a critical success as well, and roll higher than they did. Real world mathmateics say it's impossible. Verisimitude/Movie Physics say it's just really hard. Either way, you need the key to get further.}}


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

Major Davis will smile, putting the paper down.

"I'd be glad for the break, Thanks."

"It seemed like an interesting device, and I'm curious about where it was found. Maybe I can give you some tips to use when writing the official version. He smiles, entending a hand, "I know you've been on base for a while, but we've never really had a chance to meet. Major Paul Davis."

"You play cards at all?" Taking a card deck from his pocket, and performing a flourish, moving them from one hand to the other in a short arc.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 1, 2005)

He grimaces as Felger informs him of just how not-done his work with the undersea device was, having been hoping to really impress his new supervisor, and Chloe in the process.

Julian listens intently to everything about the x301, clearly *very* interested in seeing it someday. He also continues to make smalltalk with Chloe, discouraged though he is by her apparent infatuation with Dr. Felger. Pretty much the only thing Julian knew about women with 100% certainty is when they weren't interested. He'd had the most data to work with in that case, by far.

Growing more and more frustrated every time Felger checks on his progress, Julian finally resigns himself to the fact that the computer will not be much luck in the search. Resorting to 
an old trick from the newspaper cryptoquotes as a last resort, he reasons that if the one-time pads have to be the same size as the words they originally were, he might stand a chance at manually cracking the code if he can find repeated patterns for common articles like 'the' or 'and'. (OOC: He makes one more Crypto check)

His small-talk with Chloe stops as he realizes the wall he's up against. His frustration grows to the point that he has to restrain himself from physically throwing his laptop across the lab. As he's doing this as a last resort to stretch out his admitting that he can't solve the problem, he will do this until the end of his shift, unless Felger or Chloe calls him off the task. He begins taking frequent breaks, pacing the hallway like a caged animal, clearly frustrated and angry that this algorithm is proving too much for him. Julian isn't used to running into computer or cryptography problems he can't solve, and his second day on the job wasn't an optimal time to start.

If his second Crypto check fails...

Julian walks back into the lab, his brow sweating, his eyes a picture of dark exasperation as he approaches Felger. He explains the padding to Felger in minimal detail and informs him that without the key disc, there is little to no hope of a solution.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 1, 2005)

*Level 22, Mess.*



			
				Major Davis said:
			
		

> "I'd be glad for the break, Thanks."
> 
> "It seemed like an interesting device, and I'm curious about where it was found. Maybe I can give you some tips to use when writing the official version. He smiles, entending a hand, "I know you've been on base for a while, but we've never really had a chance to meet. Major Paul Davis."



Ashley will smile and shake his hand when offered.
"Ca..." She stops, still used to her rank in the N.I.D. 
"Specialist Ashley Wolfe," she'll tell him, adding, "It's a pleasure to meet you."



			
				Major Davis said:
			
		

> "You play cards at all?" Taking a card deck from his pocket, and performing a flourish, moving them from one hand to the other in a short arc.



She sits down across the table from him and sets down her coffee, holding out a hand. 
"May I?" she asks, and when she recieves the cards she repeats his flourish before drawing a card and palming it, withdrawing it from her other arm's sleeve. 

"I'm better at playing with cards than playing at cards," she admits with a grin and a slight blush, "But I've played before."

OOC: She'll take 10 on a Sleight of Hand check, granting a 17. He might see how she's doing it, but she'll do it with no issue.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

{{OOC: You can only make one crypto check per day, per document. Since that's in place, I'm assuming that Julian tries everything he can think of the first time. For  story, he keep trying, but for game effect, it won't work.}}

"Are you sure?"

"Ahh, I see.. Have you tried..."  "What about.. Oh, that too, huh?"

"Well," Dr Felger seems to hang on the word for a few seconds, as if deciding his next thought,  "That's great news, then! I mean, sure, we don't have the code, but at least we know that we don't know. I'm impressed. It might have taken me a week to be sure. As Edison once said, God rest his soul, we now know for sure something that it _isn't_."
As he mentions Edison, his eyes light up, and he looks almost as if he's getting ready to salute. 

"I'm closing up the lab for the night. I'm sorry. If you want to keep at that, I'd take your laptop back to your quarters... Or the mess, I suppose, since you have roomates."

{{ OOC: Yes, the Mess. Where I have run Ashley playing cards with Major Davis. Two PCs in one room. How quaint.}}


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 1, 2005)

Julian sighs, slamming his laptop closed. Without a word to Felger or Chloe, he slings his bag over his shoulder, his laptop tucked under his arm, and storms off toward the cafeteria. He couldn't bring himself to call it the mess, even though that's what the menu looked like most days. Grabbing two hot dogs from the line and drawing a halfway-cold Mountain Dew from his backpack, he drops heavily into a seat at one of the few occupied tables, a few feet away from where a woman and a man are playing cards.

Pressing the POWER button on his laptop, Julian grimaces as his Windows Whistler Alpha startup sound echoes loudly throughout the cavernous room. Seems he'd forgotten to turn it down, and wasn't using his headphones. He looks around with an exasperated blush, hoping he didn't interrupt anything important with his PC's outburst.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

Raising an eyebrow, Major Davis will be suitably impressed with her card tossing.

"Not bad at all, Ms Wolfe. It looks like I'm going to be losing some chips tonight. He puts his briefcase up on the table, opens it, and pulls out a 4inch cylinder, sliding a stack of chips out from inside of it, and starting to devide them.

"What's your game?, extending a hand to take the cards and starting a shuffle. "Any good at Seven-card stud?"

He'll start dealing the cards, first to her, then himself, giving each a nice toss, but not seeming amazingly proficient, until Ashley realizes that he's coming across this way intentionally. {{OOC:Ashley rolls a 17 + 1 = 18 on sense motive, which beats his bluff(conceal skill) roll}}


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 1, 2005)

*Level 22, Mess.*

Ashley will take her cards, playing a few hands, having a hard time reading Major Davis, but giving him a harder time reading her. While he seems luckier with his cards, she can get him to misread her fairly reliably. She slowly gives him some fo the details of the Hadante device while they play, in an effort to distract him.

After a few rounds Ashley will be dealt a great hand, but be unable to determine what Davis has. As they slowly raise each other, unsure of what the other's cards are, they watch each other intently, their eyes locked, waiting for the other to flinch.

The Windows startup sound blares through the mess hall, wrenching their attention away from their game, and letting Ashley see through Davis' bluff.

"I'll raise you," she'll say, sliding most of her chips into the pot, smirking at the Major and the Seargant blushing at the end of the table.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 1, 2005)

Julian winces, hiding behind his laptop screen and hoping he didn't just cost the pretty specialist at the far table a ton of money. He eats his hot dogs, refusing to bite in as long as he's being watched, and wishing he could melt into the floor.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 2, 2005)

Major Davis looks back at Ashley quickly, raising an eyebrow.

"A daring move, Are you sure you've got the cards for it?"

He looks over his cards a few times, then presses a large number of his chips forward, matching her bet. 

"I call," he says, laying down two pair, "What've you got?"

As ashley lays down her three twos, he winces. 
"Alright," he smiles, letting himself smirk "Nicely played."

Looking over at the man at the computer, "Sergeant, why come on over here and give me a chance to win back some of the money I just lost. Pull up a seat". He pats a seat next to him at the table.


Amoung the few other people trying to get some work done, or just get a little rest is Hinda Rampal. After she applied for a SG-team position, she's returned to her normal duties working to categorize and detail a small number of artifacts recently brought back that seem to be of a Japanese lineage. There are two Satsuma vases, one depecting a great battle against an armada of boats, and the other with cranes looking up into the sky.
There are a few other small objects, such as an insense burner in the shape of a bird, but not one that Hinda recognizes, and an egg shaped container, which may have once held rice. Finally, there is an oilpainting of a fishing village, with the sky aflame above it, with men diving from the clouds into the sea, clutching tightly to their spears.

As she entered the room, she had seen Dover Bishop, whom she'd met a few times before. He had worked at the pentagon, and been trying to get a transfer onto an SG-team for the last few recruiting cycles.  He was a quiet enough man, and seemed interested in finding new ways to acquire needed technology. Hinda might get the impression that his motives were more nationalistic, and less planetisic- As if his primary goal in acquiring new technology wasn't beating the Go'auld, but the Russians and the Koreans.
As she worked to fill out the form that Colonel Johnson had given her the day before, a loud Windows startup sound would echo through the room at full volume. 

Looking up briefly, she'd see Major Davis playing cards with a woman she'd met before, but never spent more than a minute with, and the sergeant with the laptop looking embarrased.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 2, 2005)

Julian rises with a sigh, closing the display of his laptop. He smiles sheepishly at the young lady,  walking over to the table. "I guess... I'm not a big cards guy, though..."  He slides over, next to Ashley as opposed to the seat offered to him by Major Davis. He looks around, grimacing as he sees the other people in the room staring at him as well. "So.. what are we playing?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 5, 2005)

"Seven card stud," the Colonel says, shuffling and starting to re-deal. "Since Ashley's got all the chips, she can afford to split to give you some."

"Julian.. Anderson, isn't it?" He'll finish shuffling, and hand them to Ashley to deal. "Let me introduce, Ashley Wolfe. She's helping in our Science department, you might have seen her. I've heard she's also recently applied to be on an SG-team."

He'll wait for a second while Ashley introduces her self, and spreads cards, taking a look at his own.

"The white chips are 1, the reds are 10, and the blues are 25. 1 to ante, but this isn't a cash game, so don't worry too much." 
Looking at his cards, ""I'm in for 2 cards," laying two of the cards face down on the table, "Julian, I think you're next up. What've you thought about the SGC?

{{OOC: To read his facial response, I rolled a 16 for Ashley (+1 = 17), and a natural 20 (+0 = 20) for Julian. Julian, that's a critical success. Stargate allows those on skill checks, too. You can spend an action point to make it a critical success. That would give you "all major factors" influencing his bid. You get 4 action points per "game session", but since we don't really have game sessions, I'll reset these after a signifigant amount of time has gone by.

You'll use the same roles for the gambling checks for the first round. That gives Julian an 20 +3 + 0= 23, Ashley a 16 + 8 + 1 = 27}}

Both Julian and Ashley can tell that he's confident of his hand, but he's trying to downplay it for now.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 5, 2005)

Ashley slides some of her chips to Julian, smirking as she shuffles, dealing around the table, starting with Davis.

"Pleased to meet you, Sergeant. Welcome to Area 52.You don't look like a grunt," she observes, "So what do they have you doing with the government's biggest money sink?" she asks, still smirking.

She takes her cards and frowns, swapping out 1 card when her turn comes around and frowning more.

_Pity you don't get bonus points for having a 6 card flush_, she muses to herself behind her frown.

She'll keep up with the pot, not wanting to beat the others too badly on this round.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 5, 2005)

Major Davis will smile at Ashley's comments, waiting to hear how Julian will describe himself in front of both a beautiful woman who he wants to impress, and someone who's above him in the chain of command, with whom he doesn't want to overstep his position or authority.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 5, 2005)

Julian smiles at Wolfe, taking his stack of chips with a nodded thanks, not wanting to interrupt Maj. Davis. When he's finished talking, Julian looks to him to answer.

"Well, I'm Julian... as you've guessed." He taps his ID badge with the back of his index finger. "Guess it didn't take a rocket scientist." With that, he winces slightly. "I guess I need a new line - there probably *are* rocket scientists in here."

"Mostly, I'm into computers - programming, crypto, hacking, you name it. Done some electronics work too. I work in the dungeon with Dr. Jay Felger, analyzing all the cute little trinkets they bring back through the Gate. Had a frustrating day today with some crypto work, but I'll get it. Just lookin' to blow off some steam."

Turning to Ashley, his face changes to a softer, if slightly nervous smile. He covers his cards with his hand, not even looking at them yet, and tossing the required ante. Obviously, getting to know the lady is more important than the card game to him. "So far, it's alright. Gettin' better every minute. So, what fun-filled pastime brings you to Uncle Sam's charming mountain retreat, Ms. Wolfe?" His eyes watching her, he hasn't even looked at Maj. Davis' crummy poker face that fooled no one, or the straight flush, clubs, 10-high, that he is covering with his hand. He does, however, match whatever bet is made. .oO(It's not real money anyway, and it doesn't hurt to lose to the lady once in a while, does it?)

OOC: Julian spends the AP as you described, E1ven.


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Colonel Johnson interviews a number of canidates for the team, spending most of the day in the process. While many of them have promising aspects, the majority of them see to lack an outstanding reason to be chosen, and otherwise fail his requirements. The Colonel isn't a whole lot closer to knowing for sure at the end of the day than he was at the beginning.
> 
> At 22:00, Johnon will receive an unexpected visit from General Hammond.




Colonel Johnson will retire at midnight and spend the next morning putting together a list of candidates. At 1100, he will knock on the General's door and wait to hear "Enter."

"Sir, here is my short list. When I say 'short,' I mean short. So far, only two people meet my qualifications. Ms. Wolfe and Ms. Rampal are both highly qualified and have the drive to participate in away missions. The others all have flaws I don't want to bring with us. Unfortunately, that leaves us with a big hole at number four. Is there anyone else, anyone at all, that I haven't interviewed yet?"


----------



## Keryn (Sep 7, 2005)

After Hinda finishes her paperwork, she'll go grab some coffee. Stopping near Ashley, "Ashley? I thought you looked familiar! Mind if I sit down for a moment? My eyes need a rest from all that paperwork." 

Ooc - I have met Ashley before, right?


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 7, 2005)

Ashley smirks at Julian's rocket scientist comment, having worked with four different ones back at Area 51. Her smirk fades when Julian mentiones Felger, and she nods, rolling her eyes slightly. She frowns a little when he says 'cute little trinkets', suspecting that he hasn't had much experience with the dangerous artifacts brought through the gate. When he looks at her, however, she smiles, hiding her distaste behind a practiced expression.

"Well, I spent a good part of this evening getting irradiated in one of the shielded labs, but I suppose that's just a bonus. I get the lovely job of figuring out what all the incredibly dangerous and highly unpredictable cute little trinkets they bring back through the gate do. I spent some time working on Goa'uld weapons technology and I was helping on the X-301 project, but that has yet to really get off the ground, if you'll mind the pun."

She looks up quickly as she hears her name, bringing her eyes up to Hinda, remembering her but not being able to recall her name.

"Oh, sure. Pull up a seat," she offers, glancing to Davis after she does as if to ask permission. "We were just playing poker. You want in on the next hand?"

OOC: Sure you have! They, uh, worked together one time for a few hours while Hinda translated some text on a device Ashley was trying to get to work, a few weeks ago. Hinda must have a good memory for names.


----------



## Keryn (Sep 8, 2005)

"No, thanks. I think I'll just watch," Hinda says to Ashley.

She leans over and offers her hand to Major Davis, "Hi, I'm Hinda Rampal." She offers a hand to Julian as well. 

Then she sits down and sips her coffee while watching the game.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 8, 2005)

"That's a pretty short list, I'll admit. I'm sorry that most of the other people here weren't SG-14 material. There's a couple of other people who had been turned down for other teams, but I don't think there really what you're looking for." Hammond will pause, thinking for a second, standing up. "We do have a new scientist in, from Kwajalein, in the Marshall Islands. He's a bit green, and from his files a bit arrogant, but you should be able to break him in.  I know he's going to be alright technically, it's how he'll get along with you I'm worried about."

Hammond will sit back thinking... "What I can do is this- When he finishes for the night, which should be around 2100 hours. See if you can get a feel for if he's workable for the team. If he is, feel free to invite him to a formal interview tomorrow morning. If not, we'll keep him working on base."






Major Davis will smile to Hinda, shaking her hand. "Are you sure? A four player game is always more fun than just three. In any event, I'd love the company. I'm being beaten pretty badly as it is. Maybe you can just offer me a bit of advice."

Addressing Ashley, "I've been hearing good things about the X301. How close do you think we are from being ready to launch with it? And what's that artifact you found today? I'd be interested if you might be able to tell us how it worked."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 8, 2005)

Julian sees the next round of betting, still not looking at his cards and suddenly feeling a bit intimidated by the ladies. He's extremely excited about the X301, but doesn't dare let off that her work is more important than his. Particularly since she's apparently doing the same job he is , but with higher profile finds.

Coyly, however, he replies, "Well, that must be fun. Nothing like getting cooked from the inside out like a hot dog to get your heart racing." He sighs, obviously uncomfortable. 

When Hinda offers her hand, he shakes it gently, mumbling his name under his breath. Clearly uncomfortable, he almost considers going all in, so he can hurry up and lose and escape the situation. He's still quite edgy from his failure to decode the NID disk, was well on the way to getting shot down with both Chloe and Ashley, and generally wishing he was anywhere other than under 300+ feet of Wyoming granite. Preferably someplace with some sand and some waves.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "Well, that must be fun. Nothing like getting cooked from the inside out like a hot dog to get your heart racing."



"Tell me about it. I'm glad I had some help, or I might have ended up as jerky."


			
				Major Davis said:
			
		

> "I've been hearing good things about the X301. How close do you think we are from being ready to launch with it? And what's that artifact you found today? I'd be interested if you might be able to tell us how it worked."



"Last I heard progress was slow," she admits, looking down at her cards and reordering them in her hands. "Getting the Goa'uld crystal technology to interface with our own has been the biggest hurdle. It's been ten times harder than remodeling the Intars SG-1 picked up. Then again, my intel is six months old and they're not exactly sending me weekly updates like I asked them to." She smirks, continuing. "As for the artifact, Major Carter and I still have no idea what it really is. It could be some sort of complex musical instrument, but an instrument that gives off sound, vibrates, and releases lethal ammounts of microwaves isn't exactly my idea of good for a concert performance."

When the betting comes back around to her, she matches the current bet and calls, laying down her hand for all to see.

"As I believe the saying goes, read 'em and weep, boys."


----------



## reveal (Sep 8, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> "That's a pretty short list, I'll admit. I'm sorry that most of the other people here weren't SG-14 material. There's a couple of other people who had been turned down for other teams, but I don't think there really what you're looking for." Hammond will pause, thinking for a second, standing up. "We do have a new scientist in, from Kwajalein, in the Marshall Islands. He's a bit green, and from his files a bit arrogant, but you should be able to break him in.  I know he's going to be alright technically, it's how he'll get along with you I'm worried about."
> 
> Hammond will sit back thinking... "What I can do is this- When he finishes for the night, which should be around 2100 hours. See if you can get a feel for if he's workable for the team. If he is, feel free to invite him to a formal interview tomorrow morning. If not, we'll keep him working on base."




"What's his name? At this point, I'll interview the cook if necessary. I'm itching to get back into the field."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 8, 2005)

Scratching his chin, Julian softly replies, "It's a key, maybe."

After a moment, he continues. "You said it plays different frequencies, but gives off radiation. So it's also dealing with frequencies on the microwave level. Chances are, it's used like a garage door opener or something - enter in the combination, and if the door is close enough to hear it, you get in. The vibrating is probably just a side effect. It's a thought, anyway."

As the X301 discussion continues...

"I don't suppose any of you have the clearance needed to let me check this ship out, do ya?" He sounds like he's half-kidding. Maybe.

Wincing as Ashley lays out her cards, he flips his own for the first time and spreads them with his hand. It's a straight flush alright, albeit out of order in his hand. He rearranges the cards in order, slowly, as if to assure himself he saw it right. With a shrug and a grin, he can only reply, "Who knew?"


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 10, 2005)

Davis listens as Ashley talks about the device, thinking about his next move.
"The x301 is doing better than I think anyone anticipated. The engine tests show it has enough thrust to hit escape velocity without stressing much. I'll fold," he's say, sliding his cards toward the center of the table.

In response to Julian, "I'm afraid the development team for that project is working at Area 51. Raising an eyebrow at Julian's luck," But I imagine you'd be more interested in learning about the replicators- They're a form of robot that uses advanced AI to devour entire worlds, using them as raw materials to make more of themselves.

The major collects the cards, cutting the deck in half and shuffling them together. Sliding the deck to Julian, he'd ask Ms. Rampal "What have you been working on, besides the recent rash of paperwork? What's the sort of thing that you find interesting?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 10, 2005)

With wide eyes at the description of the replicators... "Tell me we didn't *build* those..."

Julian makes a bummed-out face as the location of the X301 is relayed to him.. Wishing for a field trip. 

Grinning as the hand is decided, Julian drags the chips to himself, leaving one in the pile for his next round's blind, and deals the cards. He motions with one to Hinda, as if volunteering to deal to her as well, if she's changed her mind.


----------



## Keryn (Sep 10, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> The major collects the cards, cutting the deck in half and shuffling them together. Sliding the deck to Julian, he'd ask Ms. Rampal "What have you been working on, besides the recent rash of paperwork? What's the sort of thing that you find interesting?"




"To be honest, most of the technology you've been talking about is a little over my head." She smiles at Ashley and Julian. "It's interesting, but I have to admit I feel like I only understand about a third of what you're talking about. And I supposed to be an expert on languages." She smiles.   

Turning to Major Davis, "I've been examining some artifacts that appear to be of Japanese lineage at first glance. I haven't gotten very far, but there's a fascinating oilpainting in the collection."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 10, 2005)

"Julian Anderson. He's an expert in computing, but apparently a bit of a lone wolf. I'll admit I've got my concerns, but if anyone can get something good out of him, it's you."

Hammond will pick up Anderson's personnel file, which he had been looking through earlier. Reading from it aloud, " He shows little to no respect for authority whatsoever. However, while his lack of military bearing concerns me, it is my belief that if Anderson can straighten up, he has an extremely bright future in the USAF. His gift with electronics and computers is unparalelled in my estimation."
Hammond will put down the file. 

"I think he has the potential. Talk with him tonight, and let me know what you think by tomorrow."


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> "I think he has the potential. Talk with him tonight, and let me know what you think by tomorrow."




"Any idea where he's at right now?"

Colonel Johnson will head to where the group is playing cards. He'll linger in the doorway a bit (I'm assuming the door is open) to see how the group "plays" together. It will be a major factor in seeing if Anderson will fit in or not.

"Mind if I sit in?"


----------



## Keryn (Sep 14, 2005)

Hinda looks up and smiles, "Good evening, Colonel. Pull up a chair." She motions around the table, "Do you know everyone?"


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

"Everyone except... Mr. Anderson I presume?" 

The Colonel will say that last part in his best "Agent Smith" voice and extend his hand. After, hopefully, shaking hands, he'll pull out a chair and sit down.

"So, what's the ante?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Everyone except... Mr. Anderson I presume?"



Julian looks up at him, nodding. "Yes, sir." He sets the deck of cards down, standing up and starting a pretty poor attempt at a salute, until he sees the Colonel's offer of a handshake, which he accepts instead.

Sitting back down when motioned to do so, he picks the cards back up.

"The small blind's at 50 right now, Colonel." He partitions off about half of his recently enlarged pile of chips, sliding them just a hair closer to Bubba, as if offering. "Shall I deal you in, sir?"


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "The small blind's at 50 right now, Colonel." He partitions off about half of his recently enlarged pile of chips, sliding them just a hair closer to Bubba, as if offering. "Shall I deal you in, sir?"




"Definitely." The Colonel waits for his cards. He picks them up and makes a bet.

"So, Sgt. Anderson, what is it you do here? I've heard your name mentioned but haven't had a chance to meet you until now."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

Ashley stares down numbly at her small pile of chips, looking up as Julian splits his mound in half for Colonel Johnson, suprised both that she lost and by Julian's nonchalant additude towards winning.
_You're a better player than you let on_, she thinks, smirking, _I'll have to beat your pants off_.
She smiles when Bubba sits down, nodding to him when she catches his eye and snickering softly at his Matrix reference.
"Oh, he's a computer freak," she volunteers for Julian, in answer to the Colonel's question, "But with a name like his you'd expect him to be an FBI field agent, or a doctor." She smirks at Julian playfully, waiting for the cards to be dealt so she can trounce him.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 16, 2005)

Julian deals out a hand to the Colonel, sliding over the pile of chips. Again, he doesn't even look at his own hand. However, he's now sweating a bit, in the presence of two superior officers (one, from what Felger said, even _ran his own Stargate team_), and a very rare find indeed - a good-looking girl, with a brain, who hadn't run him off in the first ten minutes.



			
				Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> "Oh, he's a computer freak," she volunteers for Julian, in answer to the Colonel's question, "But with a name like his you'd expect him to be an FBI field agent, or a doctor." She smirks at Julian playfully, waiting for the cards to be dealt so she can trounce him.




Julian returns a dumb-looking smile at her, before turning to give the Colonel a more meaningful response. "Well, Colonel, I hope I didn't do anything too bad, to have been noticed after a week on the job. I'm just getting settled in here, coming from Air Force intel at Langley. I work with Dr. Jay Felger in the lab, analyzing the artifacts recovered by off-world teams." He grins at Ashley, the realization that he shows a lot more deference to the objects in the Colonel's presence than the "cute little trinket" line he made to her not being lost on him. 

"As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure the sonar cloaking device we've been working on the last two days was brought back by your old team, SG-4. Off'a planet P-326224, if I recall." Julian knew he recalled correctly, but modesty seemed in order here. 

Taking advantage of his right as the dealer to get a flop without bidding, he does so, but still has his eyes locked on the Colonel (with occasional impish grins in Ashley's direction - Major Davis might as well be a housefly for all the attention he's getting). 

At the table next to the card game, Julian's laptop suddenly plays a short sound byte from the Matrix movie, and an animation shows a letter flying into a bin near the toolbar. Grumbling at the machine's outburst, he pulls out a small black remote control from his pocket, pointing it at the PC and pressing a button. The machine's shutdown sequence initiates, and with a mournful bleep, the screen goes black.

"Sorry about that. I think I have the only PC on the base with separation anxiety."


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

"Intel huh? How'd you like it there? You worked for Colonel Willingham, right? Nice guy. What'd you think of him?"

Colonel Johnson will continue to play and bet, trying to win.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Major Davis smiles as the Colonel approaches the table, glad to see Colonel Johnson socializing. 
“Glad to see you here, Sir. Maybe you’re going to be the thing to turn my luck around a bit tonight. These card sharks here have been working me over.”

Turning to Hinda, “Japanese? Interesting. I don’t think we’ve seen many other Japanese-influenced civilizations. I know it’s early, but do you think you can derive much of anything from their society since they left the planet?”

“I was almost stationed at Yokota a few years ago, but my orders were pulled at the last minute. Beautiful country though. Over 3000 islands, held together by a common culture and tradition. They have the highest Life expectancy in the world, don’t they?”
 Davis would smile, a little proud of his ability to recall the information.

He’d cast a glance at Julian as the Sergeant brings up Sg-4, not being sure how the Colonel would respond. 

Taking a look at his cards, and almost wincing “Who dealt these again?





{{OOC: The next few rounds of cards will proceed as they talk. 

Round 1 goes to Colonel Johnson. Round two is a tie between Colonel Johnson and Davis. Round three goes to Julian, and round four goes to Davis. Barely.

Ashley gets +9, Results- 24, 27, 11, 11
Julian gets +3, Results- 13, 11, 21, 21
Bubbah gets +11, Results- 27, 31 , 17, 23
Davis gets +12,  Results- 17, 31, 14, 24}}


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Intel huh? How'd you like it there? You worked for Colonel Willingham, right? Nice guy. What'd you think of him?"




"Langley? It was OK... Nice waves out there in the summer. Not as good as Kwaj, but nothing is. Wasn't a lot of night life, though, unless you're into Civil War re-enactments and the Redskins. 

The crew out there was pretty good, but the data processing gig got stale after a while. Not enough challenge, ya know? After a while, you've written every video enhancement algorithm there is, and Saddam's Baghdad Bugle or whatever the hell they call their newspaper out there doesn't get any clearer. I guess one of the listening devices picked up that I was getting bored with intel, because one day two generals show up, and kazaam, here I am in NORAD playing cards.

Julian sighs as he gets the second deal. "Umm... Go fish?" He folds, taking the opportunity to walk up to the soda fountain. He fills a small plastic pitcher with Coke, and another with Sprite, bringing the two back to the table for anybody who needs a refill on their drinks. At this point, the kitchen staff is probably beginning to clean up the evening meal. 

... Colonel Willingham? He's alright. Kinda like a parent; like, he drives you crazy sometimes but then you realize it's for your own good. If you're friends, you might be interested to know his wife had his 2nd daughter about 4 months ago... Elizabeth Ann, I think they named her. I heard he's up for General in the next couple months, too."

Julian folds his hand, tossing his cards in before the third round of betting and rubbing his temples. "Ugh, I don't wanna do any more work tonight. None of you guys would happen to know where the NID keeps their encryption key discs, would ya? Damn thing's had me going all day. When I get that code cracked, I'm printing out whatever that data is and framing the friggin' thing."


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> ... Colonel Willingham? He's alright. Kinda like a parent; like, he drives you crazy sometimes but then you realize it's for your own good. If you're friends, you might be interested to know his wife had his 2nd daughter about 4 months ago... Elizabeth Ann, I think they named her. I heard he's up for General in the next couple months, too."




"Really? I'll have to send my congratulations. So what do you think about this place? Obviously, they frustrated you already."

The Colonel smiles as he says this and folds his card.

"Guess this isn't my hand either. What are you working on?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 18, 2005)

Colonel Johnson said:
			
		

> "Really? I'll have to send my congratulations. So what do you think about this place? Obviously, they frustrated you already."




"So far, I like it all right... The security's a little freaky sometimes... and to go from Kwajelein, where you can see nothing but ocean for miles, to 300 feet below a mountain... Well, it's a little claustrophobic. But at least the work is challenging. I think I could get used to it here... So long as nothing unfriendly decides to pop in on us." The last few words are said as Julian motions with his head in the general direction of the Gate Room.



			
				Colonel Johnson said:
			
		

> "Guess this isn't my hand either. What are you working on?"




"They gave me a CD... something encrypted. Looks like the NID had something to do with it, because the disk is harder to read than a Chinese phone book. It's wierd though... If we have the only Stargate on Earth, why are we trying to hack stuff that other Earth people... Tau'ri? Is that how you say it? ... put there? Seems like we ought to all be on the same page, if SGC is the 'Gatekeeper'."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 19, 2005)

Ashley raises an eyebrow at Julian's talk of the NID, having been dividing her attention between Davis, Julian and Johnson, but now giving it solely to the computer technician, the card game forgotten.

"There are two Earth Stargates. Or, there were. One of them was destroyed not too long ago, and we're using the backup Stargate now. The one we found in Antarctica. But for a while the NID was operating the second in synch with the SGC's. They called it the Shadowgate."
She watches him for a moment before asking, "You were given an NID datadisk to decrypt? I'm not even going to dream that it's the one I was working on today. They said it would take weeks to get someone looking at it, let alone get it decrypted, and they'd probbly have the whole thing shipped off to Area 51 before they even started. How do you know it's NID? Was it labeled? Could you crack *any* of it?"


----------



## reveal (Sep 19, 2005)

Colonel Johnson will keep playing but take definite interest in the conversation between possible teammates.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 19, 2005)

Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> "There are two Earth Stargates. Or, there were. One of them was destroyed not too long ago, and we're using the backup Stargate now. The one we found in Antarctica. But for a while the NID was operating the second in synch with the SGC's. They called it the Shadowgate."




"Shadowgate? Sounds like my favorite RPG... But they don't have it anymore? That's good, I s'pose... Are we sure there isn't a 3rd gate anywhere?"



			
				Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> She watches him for a moment before asking, "You were given an NID datadisk to decrypt? I'm not even going to dream that it's the one I was working on today. They said it would take weeks to get someone looking at it, let alone get it decrypted, and they'd probbly have the whole thing shipped off to Area 51 before they even started. How do you know it's NID? Was it labeled? Could you crack *any* of it?"




"It wasn't labeled, but the writeup I got claimed it was NID. The encryption on the disk backs that up; it's consistent with the US intelligence standards. I cracked one layer of crypto, but I'll need to find a key disk to complete it. 

As for whether or not it's your disk... Not sure. I know it was one of those new mini-CDs, about half the diameter of a regular one.. And it was blue. Memorex brand, I think. I got it this afternoon, about 14:30.

Come to think of it..." Julian pulls out his laptop remote, pressing a button, and the CD tray slides open. Julian reaches over, pulling the disk out and setting it on the table, on top of his folded poker hand. "Dr. Felger said I could work on it tonight. Look familiar, Ms. Wolfe?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. Things have been stressful and bad. Running out of meds, needing appointments and the like, and it's pushed this out of the front of my mind. Sorry guys. I'm here now. Let's see what we can do.



			
				Julian said:
			
		

> "Shadowgate? Sounds like my favorite RPG... But they don't have it anymore? That's good, I s'pose...



Ashley grins, enjoying being asked easy questions that she could answer in her sleep that help her look good in front of Colonel Johnson.

"We recovered the second Stargate when half of SG1 was sent through it one time after a powerful energy discharge struck the gate while they were in transit. We're lucky our gate didn't sustain more damage. We found our people and brought the second gate to Area 51 for safe keeping, but the NID cracked it open and ran their own teams thround for a while before we could stop them. We only recovered it fairly recently."







			
				Julian said:
			
		

> "Are we sure there isn't a 3rd gate anywhere?"



"If there _is_ a third gate, it probably isn't active. Keep in mind that there can be only one primary gate address  for a given set of coordinates, and plugging in a DHD makes _that_ gate the primary. SGC operatives have only come back through another gate once, and remember that we don't exactly have Earth's DHD plugged in. If there was another gate active, we'd probably know about it one way or another. Operating a Stargate causes siesmic disturbances that can be detected fairly easily. The NID had to have someone in the SGC feeding them our gate schedule so they could run theirs right as ours was closing, and doctoring the records so everything looked clean. If there _is_ a third gate, it either hasn't been found yet, or it's being operated concurrently with our own and kept quiet on a need-to-know basis. It just seems incredibly unlikley to me."







			
				Julian said:
			
		

> "It wasn't labeled, but the writeup I got claimed it was NID. The encryption on the disk backs that up; it's consistent with the US intelligence standards. I cracked one layer of crypto, but I'll need to find a key disk to complete it.
> 
> As for whether or not it's your disk... Not sure. I know it was one of those new mini-CDs, about half the diameter of a regular one.. And it was blue. Memorex brand, I think. I got it this afternoon, about 14:30.
> 
> Come to think of it... Dr. Felger said I could work on it tonight. Look familiar, Ms. Wolfe?"



Ashley looks the small disk over when Julian places it on the table, sighing and shaking her head as she looks up at Julian.
"It _looks_ a lot like the disk I checked out," she starts, "but given that they probably make copies of all the origional disks that come back through the gate and send those out for analysis, I don't have any way of knowing without comparing it to the one I looked at, and I don't happen to have it on me," she smirks a little as she finishes.
"That said, if the SGC has two seperate NID datadisks from two seperate worlds they're both doing something very right and running into some very sloppy NID operatives. Somehow, I doubt it's both- we're probably working on the same thing. I looked at it for a bit, but we have boys in crypto staying up all night to work on things like this," she says with a bigger smirk, "so I passed it on. I'd love to see what's on the thing. It would answer a lot of questions. Are you sure you can't crack it?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 22, 2005)

Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> "It _looks_ a lot like the disk I checked out," she starts, "but given that they probably make copies of all the origional disks that come back through the gate and send those out for analysis, I don't have any way of knowing without comparing it to the one I looked at, and I don't happen to have it on me," she smirks a little as she finishes.
> "That said, if the SGC has two seperate NID datadisks from two seperate worlds they're both doing something very right and running into some very sloppy NID operatives. Somehow, I doubt it's both- we're probably working on the same thing. I looked at it for a bit, but we have boys in crypto staying up all night to work on things like this," she says with a bigger smirk, "so I passed it on. I'd love to see what's on the thing. It would answer a lot of questions. Are you sure you can't crack it?"




"I've been trying. The problem is that there's no pattern to the encryption, so there's no way to break the pattern, or even see if you're on the right track. The only real way to get it decrypted is to have the key pattern, which would probably have been stored on some separate disk. It's possible the NID has a standard set, and it's also possible that if I had an example key disk, I could try fluctuations of the substitutions using a Monte Carlo method, and pray for the best. But without at least something to start from, I'm afraid it's pretty hopeless."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 22, 2005)

Sighing, Ashley nods.
"That sounds about right for the NID. If there's a key disk we haven't found they probably still have it. I don't remember running by any crypto-keys in Area 51, unfortunately. If there's a key, it's probably off world, waiting to be found." She sighs again, shaking her head in disapointment and frustration.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sighing, Ashley nods.
> "That sounds about right for the NID. If there's a key disk we haven't found they probably still have it. I don't remember running by any crypto-keys in Area 51, unfortunately. If there's a key, it's probably off world, waiting to be found." She sighs again, shaking her head in disapointment and frustration.




"I might be able to get somewhere with another NID key disk, to use as a sample. Does SGC know where the people who wrote this disk are? Maybe they could get it out of them, if they could track them down in the Stargate."

"And just out of curiosity... You said Earth's DHD isn't "plugged in" to our gate. But the other gate was destroyed. So where's the DHD?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 22, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "I might be able to get somewhere with another NID key disk, to use as a sample. Does SGC know where the people who wrote this disk are? Maybe they could get it out of them, if they could track them down in the Stargate."



"Oh, I doubt we'll be getting much more out of them. We know where they are, in fact, they're on base. However, I don't think they'll talk much, even if we take them out of their body bags," she says with a smirk.



			
				Jaeden said:
			
		

> "And just out of curiosity... You said Earth's DHD isn't "plugged in" to our gate. But the other gate was destroyed. So where's the DHD?"



"I'm pretty sure it's in Nellis, but I'm not _positive_. I never got to play with it, though I asked a few times. It's more broken than the Venus de Milo, and not even all of the NID's horses and men have been able to fix it. Right now it's _probably_ getting dusty at Groom Lake. Such a pity."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 22, 2005)

Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure it's in Nellis, but I'm not _positive_. I never got to play with it, though I asked a few times. It's more broken than the Venus de Milo, and not even all of the NID's horses and men have been able to fix it. Right now it's _probably_ getting dusty at Groom Lake. Such a pity."




"Well.. You seem to know a lot about the Stargate tech... Do you think with your knowledge, and mine, we'd have a chance to fix the DHD? Assuming we could get hold of it, of course? I'm sure that there's DHDs all over on other worlds, so a team could examine a few and see how they're supposed to work... I bet we could do it."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 22, 2005)

"It's more a matter of parts than knowhow. What we need is replacements, not repairs. Unless you know how the Ancients built the things, you're in the same boat as the rest of us. We probably could scavenge parts from other DHD's, but that would render the gate it's attached to inoperable. We could always manually operate the gate, with a local power supply, but that's dangerous. As far as I know, if a MALP goes through and doesn't find a working DHD, the mission is scrapped and a team isn't sent. We're not in the business of stranding people offworld. Given how well our dialing computer has served us, though, I doubt there's much drive to get the DHD fixed."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "It's more a matter of parts than knowhow. What we need is replacements, not repairs. Unless you know how the Ancients built the things, you're in the same boat as the rest of us. We probably could scavenge parts from other DHD's, but that would render the gate it's attached to inoperable. We could always manually operate the gate, with a local power supply, but that's dangerous. As far as I know, if a MALP goes through and doesn't find a working DHD, the mission is scrapped and a team isn't sent. We're not in the business of stranding people offworld. Given how well our dialing computer has served us, though, I doubt there's much drive to get the DHD fixed."




"If we had enough of the materials, and we could examine a working model, we could stand a shot at it. And in my estimation, repairing the DHD would be a bigger deal from a knowledge standpoint than a usability one. Sure, we have Dr. Carter's computer. But if we could examine how the DHD works, rebuilding ours as a practical exercise, we could learn a lot about how the gate works... Maybe even what the 8th and 9th chevrons are for.

Alternatively, fi we did have an alternate power source like you suggested, we could deal our enemies off-world a blow. We could gate to their worlds, take their DHDs, and either destroy them or bring them back here, rendering their gates useless and making travel more difficult.

Plus, if we could come up with a portable way to power a gate... It could be feasible to miniaturize Dr. Carter's dialing apparatus, and the software could easily run on a laptop. Then we could go to any world we wanted, DHD or no DHD. The only challenge would be uncovering the point of origin symbol for the world. The dialing software we have now is capable of randomly generating combinations. In this case, we know the six-symbol address of Earth, so all we'd need to do is randomly test the 7th symbols until the gate opens."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 22, 2005)

While it might be an interesting excersize, there isn't much of a need to fix the DHD right now. I'm sure that Ms. Wolfe and Major Carter could explain it better than I could, but our dialing computer performs most of the functions of the DHD. Connecting to other Stargates, overcoming interspacial drift, that sort of thing."

The Major shakes his head as he requests 3 new cards.

"As for other worlds, we don't need it. The Stargate has a safety build in to it. Assuming you provide it with a large enough power supply, it can be dialed manually, without a DHD. SG1's done that a number of times," Major Davis offers, "including Hadante."

The Major will bet conservatively on this hand before folding, spending most of it talking with Hinda, and trying to convince Ashley to bet into the pot against the Colonel. He seems to think Johnson's got a good hand, but the odds favor staying in. 

After the hands are layed down, and Colonel Johnson takes the pot, he'll offer "Nicely played. I'm going to get a mug of coffee while it's still hot. Mind joining me for a second?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 23, 2005)

Ashley grins, pleased to see the new guy getting into things so quickly, and glad that she has the answers to most of his questions.
"I don't know how much we could stand to learn from it, but _I_ agree with you. I think it's definately something the SGC _should_ be doing. Maybe SG-14 will do those things, waddaya think, Colonel?" She smiles at Johnson, her face consealing her anxiety over her placement on an SG Team. She quickly folds from each hand she's dealt, frowning a little, but finding the conversation more interesting thas the game.
"We know the 8th chevron is used as some sort of distance imput, for inter-galactic gate travel. It just uses up more energy than we can get to the Stargate, meaning we can't do it until we find a better power source. And don't think we're not trying, it just takes enough power to make one of Major Carter's Naquada Generators look like an Easy Bake Oven. As of yet, however, we have no idea what the 9th chevron does. It's probably something physics-breaking like time travel or intradimentional portals or alternate realities. We'll figure it out, it'll just take more time than we've put into the program so far."
"Major Davis is right, though. Taking the DHD would only slow the Goa'uld down. They have more than enough power to work the gate. It's a big superconductor, anyway, lightning or even enough radiation would be used to power the thing. One of Major Carter's reactors would work, and they're pretty damn portable. The thing is, anyone advanced enough to threaten us significantly has access to energy, and probably more than us. We power the thing off of DC, I'm sure the Goa'uld have something more impressive."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 23, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley grins, pleased to see the new guy getting into things so quickly, and glad that she has the answers to most of his questions.
> "I don't know how much we could stand to learn from it, but _I_ agree with you. I think it's definately something the SGC _should_ be doing. Maybe SG-14 will do those things, waddaya think, Colonel?" She smiles at Johnson, her face consealing her anxiety over her placement on an SG Team. She quickly folds from each hand she's dealt, frowning a little, but finding the conversation more interesting thas the game.




"SG-14? I didn't know you had already set up your new team, Colonel."



			
				Ashley Wolfe said:
			
		

> "We know the 8th chevron is used as some sort of distance imput, for inter-galactic gate travel. It just uses up more energy than we can get to the Stargate, meaning we can't do it until we find a better power source. And don't think we're not trying, it just takes enough power to make one of Major Carter's Naquada Generators look like an Easy Bake Oven.




"Wierd. That defies the entire idea behind the Stargate's positioning system. Figure, six for the destination point, one for the point of origin... I guess... Well, yeah. Since you don't have symbols for extragalactic constellations, what you'd have to do is then use your first six to define a point, and then the Stargate's functionality works as a ray... A straight line, from the point of origin, through the designated point, out to the distance designated by the symbol on the 8th chevron. I wonder how the constellation symbols map to numeric distance, though... Hey, Ms. Wolfe, do the symbols on every gate match?"



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> As of yet, however, we have no idea what the 9th chevron does. It's probably something physics-breaking like time travel or intradimentional portals or alternate realities. We'll figure it out, it'll just take more time than we've put into the program so far.".




Julian tosses his cards in, not having any two that match for anything. Like Ashley, he could care less about cards at this point anyway. "Time is the most likely option. Figuring that the 8th chevron adds the 3rd dimension, depth... it only makes sense for #9 to add a fourth dimension; time."

[quote="Ashley]
"Major Davis is right, though. Taking the DHD would only slow the Goa'uld down. They have more than enough power to work the gate. It's a big superconductor, anyway, lightning or even enough radiation would be used to power the thing. One of Major Carter's reactors would work, and they're pretty damn portable. The thing is, anyone advanced enough to threaten us significantly has access to energy, and probably more than us. We power the thing off of DC, I'm sure the Goa'uld have something more impressive."[/QUOTE]

"Well, lemme ask you this: Does the DHD power the gate? If so... In theory, we could chain several DHDs up to one gate, if we set it up right... And then have heaps more power to work out those 8th and 9th chevrons... And light Las Vegas, while we're at it. That alone sounds like a good reason to fix the broken DHD on Earth."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 23, 2005)

"But the 8th chevron doesn't add depth, it expands it. The galaxy, while pretty flat, is still immensely thick, and all stargate addresses need to be found in three dimentions. The 8th chevron is more like an area code; it tells the stargate how far away it should start looking for the coordinates you've given it. I think time is likley, too, but we have no idea yet. I'd love to be able to ask an Ancient, but there aren't too many left these days."

"The DHD has a power element, but its power output is surprisingly small. Linking them together would take thousands if not tens of thousands of DHD's to get enough power to lock the 8th chevron. Plus, they have circuitry that would need to be bypassed that regulate how much power they output... The DHD power supplies are built to last, sure, but they aren't the endless power that you think they are. One of Carter's Naquada Reactors is much better for that sort of application, and even they can't crack the 8th chevron. Really, the thing needs truely immense ammounts of energy that we can't feasibly put into it. Plus, we only know one eight digit address, and it's knocking on the doorstep of the Asgard."


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "SG-14? I didn't know you had already set up your new team, Colonel."




"Hasn't happened yet. *Two cards please* I'm still doing interviews. As soon as I find someone for the last slot, we'll be jumping into the pool."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 24, 2005)

Ashley looks over to Bubba with interest.
"Does that mean you already have some candidates picked, Colonel?" she asks with a big hopeful grin, her efforts at consealing her excitement failing.


----------



## reveal (Sep 25, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley looks over to Bubba with interest.
> "Does that mean you already have some candidates picked, Colonel?" she asks with a big hopeful grin, her efforts at consealing her excitement failing.




"Yup. Just need to find a Cowardly Lion," the Colonel says with a sly grin. "Know where one's hiding?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Yup. Just need to find a Cowardly Lion," the Colonel says with a sly grin. "Know where one's hiding?"




"Cowardly lion?"

Julian blushes a bit, his feelings betraying him to his cheeks. There was a part of him that screamed to raise his hand, the closeted geek yearning to go where no man had gone before. The _Star Wars_-suckled kid who wanted to know if there were really Wookiees out there. 

But it was a small part. 

The rest of his feelings, all 90% of them, echoed one simple concept - self-preservation. The nasty thing about the folks on other planets, to hear the SG-1 people talk in the mess hall, is that they seem to want to kill everybody. And something about getting killed didn't sit right with Julian Anderson. No siree, Bubba. These worlds were full of immortal freaks dressed up like they used the _Book of the Dead_ as a Cosmo, with sticks that launch a plasma bolt the size of a baseball but hit with the force of a frieght train. That's a far cry from the sexy chicks in the sparkly togas in _Star Trek_. And judging by the look of Johnson, he'd be building a team chock-full of hulking Rambo types. And no way in hell was Julian volunteering to be the red shirt. Things *never* end well for the red shirt. Cowardly? More like prudent.

"Is there some kind of rule that you need to have four people? Why not three, or six?"

Julian knew too well the types of people that went through that gate. The "doorway to heaven" had every potential to be a one-way ticket to hell. Just yesterday, he'd met Col. Jack O'Neil in the hallway, and THAT was the kind of guy he wanted representing Earth on these "away missions". Strong, resolute, fearless, smart when he had to be... Something about O'Neil reminded Julian of his childhood hero, MacGuyver. Whatever it takes, get the job done and get home. But that wasn't Julian. Julian's motto was, "whatever it takes, get the job done FROM home, where it's nice and safe".

"I bet you've gotta like, bench 900 pounds, drink raw eggs and shoot fleas off a dog to get on one of those teams, anyhow."


----------



## reveal (Sep 27, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "Is there some kind of rule that you need to have four people? Why not three, or six?"




"There's no hard rule for four, but that's what we shoot for. It allows for a collection of a lot of different type of people who can help without being too unwieldy to keep track of everything.""



			
				Julian said:
			
		

> "I bet you've gotta like, bench 900 pounds, drink raw eggs and shoot fleas off a dog to get on one of those teams, anyhow."




"What makes you say that?"

The Colonel glances sideways at Julian as he says this then turns back to his cards.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "What makes you say that?"
> 
> The Colonel glances sideways at Julian as he says this then turns back to his cards.




.oO(You stepped in it now, Jules...)

"I guess I've just pictured gate teams as the real warrior types... Guys like Col. O'Neal and that Teal'c guy that's always with him..."


----------



## Keryn (Sep 27, 2005)

"What about people like Dr. Jackson or Captain (Major, Lt. Colonel....whatever she is at this point in time) Carter? It seems to me that you would need people on these teams who know about the technology and people you're likely to encouter. Who better to do that than people like us?"

Hinda has been very quiet, but very observant during the last few minutes. She's still sipping on tea at this point.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 27, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> "What about people like Dr. Jackson or Captain (Major, Lt. Colonel....whatever she is at this point in time) Carter? It seems to me that you would need people on these teams who know about the technology and people you're likely to encouter. Who better to do that than people like us?"
> 
> Hinda has been very quiet, but very observant during the last few minutes. She's still sipping on tea at this point.





"Who? Sorry... Bear in mind, I've been here 2 days..."


----------



## reveal (Sep 27, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "Who? Sorry... Bear in mind, I've been here 2 days..."




"Dr. Daniel Jackson was the person who deciphered the symbols that allowed us to dial coordinates and travel between gates. Captain Samantha Carter holds a PhD in Astrophysics (right?) and regularly helps establish how technology we gather can be used to strengthen our defenses."

"Granted, Captain Carter has had Air Force training, but neither is a 'real warrior type.' It takes more than grunts with guns to survive, Sgt Anderson. Brains, not always brawn, keep you alive in critical moments."

"It's $5 to you."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 27, 2005)

"Grunts with guns might be able to get in and out of a firefight, Sergeant, but we have the Marine teams for that. Most of the SG teams have other purposes. Scientific analysis, diplomacy, engineering, search and rescue, medical, exploration, and covert ops. There's need for all types through the gate, not just nine hundred pound gorillas with guns."

"I applied for Colonel Johnson's team, the new SG-14. I know I could lend something to a team, be it technical expertise or my other skills. After the first time I went through the gate, I knew I had to do more. After playing with the cute little trinkets they brought through to Area 51, and checking things out here while they're still warm, I figure the only way I can get my hands on them first is to go throuch and _find_ them myself.

She smirks a little at Julian, her exciement and hopefulness proving insifficient in preventing another playful dig at him. She wonders silently if Bubba brings up the Wizard of Oz reference because he consiters himself the Scarecrow, the Tin Man, or Dorothy.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "Grunts with guns might be able to get in and out of a firefight, Sergeant, but we have the Marine teams for that. Most of the SG teams have other purposes. Scientific analysis, diplomacy, engineering, search and rescue, medical, exploration, and covert ops. There's need for all types through the gate, not just nine hundred pound gorillas with guns."




"No offense meant, at all.. I didn't guess the scientist-types went through. I figured they stayed here and worked via radio and with samples and probes. Some of the worlds I've heard described don't sound very hospitable to researchers and gear-heads, is all..."



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> "I applied for Colonel Johnson's team, the new SG-14. I know I could lend something to a team, be it technical expertise or my other skills.




Julian looks at his cards, tossing in the required $5 and kicking it $5 more when Bubba reminds him to do so.

"For what it's worth, Ms. Wolfe.. I'd want you on my team. I-Imean, if I ever was on one..." " He smiles meekly at her, blushing a little and trying to hide it from the Colonel... Julian has little experience at flirting, and flirting in front of a superior officer is a whole new difficulty level.



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> After the first time I went through the gate, I knew I had to do more. After playing with the cute little trinkets they brought through to Area 51, and checking things out here while they're still warm, I figure the only way I can get my hands on them first is to go through and _find_ them myself.




"I will admit, it'd be a lot easier to understand an item if you had the surrounding area where it's found to look at. As something of a curious guy myself, I could see how scientists would be lined up around the block to go through the Stargate if they thought it was safe to do so."

"So.. you've been through? Does it... <he blushes, embarassed to ask> "... does it hurt? I mean... it takes your cells apart..."


----------



## Keryn (Sep 28, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "No offense meant, at all.. I didn't guess the scientist-types went through. I figured they stayed here and worked via radio and with samples and probes. Some of the worlds I've heard described don't sound very hospitable to researchers and gear-heads, is all..."




"What happens if you go to a planet and no one there speaks English? What if you don't understand the culture and make a huge faux pas that ruins our potentially positive relationship with an entire planet? What if you turn on a gadget that blows up the planet? Scientist types help make sure these aren't the biggest problems facing SG teams. This frees up the soldier types to learn more about the enemy, their capabilities, and their stratagies. While scientists may be able to figure out how the technology works, it's often the soldiers who figure out how to use it. The combination allows the teams to focus on our mission - finding new technologies and allies to help defend our planet."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "For what it's worth, Ms. Wolfe.. I'd want you on my team. I-Imean, if I ever was on one...



Ashley grins, both at the compliment and Julian's facial expression while he gives it.


			
				Julian said:
			
		

> I will admit, it'd be a lot easier to understand an item if you had the surrounding area where it's found to look at. As something of a curious guy myself, I could see how scientists would be lined up around the block to go through the Stargate if they thought it was safe to do so.



"That's why the best scientists to go through are the folks who can handle a weapon and know how to keep their head down. It's why most of the people who step through have a rank before their name. Most of them are Air Force types, like you or Major Carter. There aren't too many civilians who go through, and the ones who do are experts at what they do, or at least good enough at so many things that they could compliment nearly any team."


			
				Julian said:
			
		

> So.. you've been through? Does it... ...does it hurt? I mean... it takes your cells apart..."



The young technician laughs, shaking her head. "Oh, god no. It didn't hurt at all. It doesn't feel like anything, really. You step in, you step out, with nothing but a little light in your eyes for your troubles. Before they got siesmic dampeners and compensated for stellar drift you came out feeling sick to your stomach and covered with frost, but we overcame that, and it's a very gentle ride now."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley grins, both at the compliment and Julian's facial expression while he gives it.




Julian will return the smile, a bit more confident now that she's not reacting like most girls would to his advances, such as throwing the table at him.



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> "That's why the best scientists to go through are the folks who can handle a weapon and know how to keep their head down. It's why most of the people who step through have a rank before their name. Most of them are Air Force types, like you or Major Carter. There aren't too many civilians who go through, and the ones who do are experts at what they do, or at least good enough at so many things that they could compliment nearly any team."




"Well, I did pass the weapons training in basic, obviously..." .oO(5 years ago... on my fifth try...)



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> The young technician laughs, shaking her head. "Oh, god no. It didn't hurt at all. It doesn't feel like anything, really. You step in, you step out, with nothing but a little light in your eyes for your troubles. Before they got siesmic dampeners and compensated for stellar drift you came out feeling sick to your stomach and covered with frost, but we overcame that, and it's a very gentle ride now."




"Amazing.. The frost part could be kinda cool... So, it's instantaneous?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Hinda said:
			
		

> "What happens if you go to a planet and no one there speaks English? What if you don't understand the culture and make a huge faux pas that ruins our potentially positive relationship with an entire planet? What if you turn on a gadget that blows up the planet? Scientist types help make sure these aren't the biggest problems facing SG teams. This frees up the soldier types to learn more about the enemy, their capabilities, and their stratagies. While scientists may be able to figure out how the technology works, it's often the soldiers who figure out how to use it. The combination allows the teams to focus on our mission - finding new technologies and allies to help defend our planet."




"Your point's well made, ma'am. Though, it surprises me that you haven't come up with some sort of hand-held translation device, kinda like the ones tourists use when they go to Europe for the summer. If I had access to somebody who spoke some of these alien languages conversationally, and a few weeks with my laptop, I could probably put together a translator app for any language you want.. Port that puppy to a PDA and you're in like flint. A babelfish."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "Amazing.. The frost part could be kinda cool... So, it's instantaneous?"



"It seems that way to the traveler, but no. The distances traveled, even through the sort of subspace that the Stargate bores a wormhole through, are so vast that it takes a few seconds, and incoming travelers can be detected moments before they arrive. It isn't practically useful, but it's interesting."



			
				Jaeden said:
			
		

> "Your point's well made, ma'am. Though, it surprises me that you haven't come up with some sort of hand-held translation device, kinda like the ones tourists use when they go to Europe for the summer. If I had access to somebody who spoke some of these alien languages conversationally, and a few weeks with my laptop, I could probably put together a translator app for any language you want.. Port that puppy to a PDA and you're in like flint. A babelfish."



"Well, that might work for spoken languages, but what about written discoveries? What about ancient dialects? What about aliens who don't want to wait for a translator unit? What about the instances where we need communication _right now_? Sure, it'd be useful, but it's no replacement for a linguist."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "It seems that way to the traveler, but no. The distances traveled, even through the sort of subspace that the Stargate bores a wormhole through, are so vast that it takes a few seconds, and incoming travelers can be detected moments before they arrive. It isn't practically useful, but it's interesting."




"Is that how they know when to close the gate's iris?"



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> "Well, that might work for spoken languages, but what about written discoveries? What about ancient dialects? What about aliens who don't want to wait for a translator unit? What about the instances where we need communication _right now_? Sure, it'd be useful, but it's no replacement for a linguist."




"Maybe not a replacement, but a useful substitute... For teams that don't have a linguist, or got separated from her? For written languages, you could graft a digital camera onto the PDA and do character recognition. With the image processing experience I picked up at Langley, something like that would be pie. Should work for heiroglyphs, whatever you got. It's a tool that would grow as our knowledge does, for sure... But it seems like, if we could build a reliable unit, it would be a damn handy thing to issue gate teams."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"They close the iris when they notice the gate activating off schedule. Hell, even on scheduled activations. While the iris keeps matter from passing through, it allows energy, and there are iris codes to open it. Each team gets a GDO per member, a garage door opener, and a new code each mission. You don't strike me as the type who has trouble memorizing codes, though. But, a translator would be very useful. I'd love to see one, if it were practical."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "They close the iris when they notice the gate activating off schedule. Hell, even on scheduled activations. While the iris keeps matter from passing through, it allows energy, and there are iris codes to open it. Each team gets a GDO per member, a garage door opener, and a new code each mission. You don't strike me as the type who has trouble memorizing codes, though.




"Garage door opener? Talk about low-teching a name." He laughs.



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> But, a translator would be very useful. I'd love to see one, if it were practical."




"I'd love to try and put one together. I really want to get involved in developing things with and about the tech we find out there, as opposed to just playing with other people's toys. I honestly think it's no harder than the ones we see on Earth, save that there's fewer people who speak Goa'uld..."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, I speak it. Learned at Groom Lake. It was hell figuring out their toys before I could read it. Doubt I'd have made such short work of the Intars without it. It wasn't that hard to figure out. There's a suprising number of folks who know it. Most of them aren't gate material, though. Doctor Jackson did most of the preliminary work on it, but he finished pretty quickly. Probably had something to do with his time spent on Abydos."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "Well, I speak it. Learned at Groom Lake. It was hell figuring out their toys before I could read it. Doubt I'd have made such short work of the Intars without it. It wasn't that hard to figure out. There's a suprising number of folks who know it. Most of them aren't gate material, though. Doctor Jackson did most of the preliminary work on it, but he finished pretty quickly. Probably had something to do with his time spent on Abydos."




"Gate material? Wonder what you'd say about me." He blushes a bit and suddenly finds his cards really interesting. "Well.. If you ever want to give it a go, I'm certainly game. I'm sure they'd give us some time to work on it, or we could just approach it like a hobby until they OK'ed it.


----------



## Keryn (Sep 28, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "Well, I speak it. Learned at Groom Lake. It was hell figuring out their toys before I could read it. Doubt I'd have made such short work of the Intars without it. It wasn't that hard to figure out. There's a suprising number of folks who know it. Most of them aren't gate material, though. Doctor Jackson did most of the preliminary work on it, but he finished pretty quickly. Probably had something to do with his time spent on Abydos."




I speek it too. It's almost a requirement that someone on an SG team knows the language. All the other languages I can speak and read fluently are bonuses.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Hinda said:
			
		

> I speek it too. It's almost a requirement that someone on an SG team knows the language. All the other languages I can speak and read fluently are bonuses.




"Damn... and here I thought I was cool for knowing the Old Norse! Between the three of us, with two different people to confirm meaning and provide voice patterns, we could do a really good job on this thing. The only other thing that would be nice would be a male voice speaking it, but that's far from required. Whaddya say?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "Gate material? Wonder what you'd say about me." He blushes a bit and suddenly finds his cards really interesting.



Ashley smirks, still not sure  if Julian is intentionally flirting with her or if this is just how he is, and still not sure how she feels about it. She keeps bringing her eyes to Colonel Johnson, trying to read in his eyes whether or not he's accepted her or is just letting her get her hopes up before he chooses someone else- or if he's even made any decisions at all.







			
				Julian said:
			
		

> "Well.. If you ever want to give it a go, I'm certainly game. I'm sure they'd give us some time to work on it, or we could just approach it like a hobby until they OK'ed it.





			
				Hinda said:
			
		

> I speek it too. It's almost a requirement that someone on an SG team knows the language. All the other languages I can speak and read fluently are bonuses.





			
				Jaeden said:
			
		

> "Damn... and here I thought I was cool for knowing the Old Norse! Between the three of us, with two different people to confirm meaning and provide voice patterns, we could do a really good job on this thing. The only other thing that would be nice would be a male voice speaking it, but that's far from required. Whaddya say?"



"Could be interesting. I don't know if I'll have the time to put a _lot_ of effort into it, but it's definately a worthwhile project, and I'm sure General Hammond would be excited by the idea. I'm expected back in Lab 19 in a few hours, and I've been working far more than I've been sleeping, so I don't think I'll be able to get to it today, but I have some free time after my shift tomorrow, if you're still interested. You'll need to have a base program programmed before we can start adding vocab and grammar. You'll need decent voice recognition software, too, but if you're the technical wizard you're made out to be, it should't be a problem for you."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley smirks, still not sure  if Julian is intentionally flirting with her or if this is just how he is, and still not sure how she feels about it. She keeps bringing her eyes to Colonel Johnson, trying to read in his eyes whether or not he's accepted her or is just letting her get her hopes up before he chooses someone else- or if he's even made any decisions at all."




Julian makes no more overt motions at the moment... not wanting to push it in front of the boss. Ashley has made it abundantly obvious that she's treating this card game as a job interview, and mucking that up for her wouldn't be the best relationship move. 



			
				Ashley said:
			
		

> Could be interesting. I don't know if I'll have the time to put a _lot_ of effort into it, but it's definately a worthwhile project, and I'm sure General Hammond would be excited by the idea. I'm expected back in Lab 19 in a few hours, and I've been working far more than I've been sleeping, so I don't think I'll be able to get to it today, but I have some free time after my shift tomorrow, if you're still interested. You'll need to have a base program programmed before we can start adding vocab and grammar. You'll need decent voice recognition software, too, but if you're the technical wizard you're made out to be, it should't be a problem for you."




"Well... The speech recognition and image processing algorithms are already done... Stuff I've written for past projects. So all I need is a lookup database for the grammar. I could have that done by the time you get off shift tomorrow. It would be great if I could speak with Gen. Hammond about this, and maybe get assigned to work on it so that I could devote my work-time to it. I'd really appreciate help from both of you ladies on it. And like I said... Once we get it working with Goa'uld, it's only a matter of adding vocabulary to do other languages... Ancient, Asgard, whatever else you encounter out there..."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"I'd love to see this get off the ground. How much space do you think a language would take up? _Could_ it fit on a PDA, realistically? I have one with a microphone and a speaker, so it should be workable for the project." Ashley digs into her pocket and pulls out a Palm Pilot, holding it up for Julian to see. "Do you think it could run on this?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "I'd love to see this get off the ground. How much space do you think a language would take up? _Could_ it fit on a PDA, realistically? I have one with a microphone and a speaker, so it should be workable for the project." Ashley digs into her pocket and pulls out a Palm Pilot, holding it up for Julian to see. "Do you think it could run on this?"




"I think so.. It doesn't have the camera attachment, so reading written stuff wouldn't be possible without adding one... hmm... It might need a bigger memory card, but we could probably pull it off, sure. Hell, worst case scenario, I could build one about this much bigger (he motions with his hand to indicate a hypothetical PDA an inch or so thicker) and put a CD-ROM in there, if I had to. And if we did, we could just pop in the Asgard disk when we want to use it, or whatnot." He hands her back her device. "This would definitely be enough to get a demo working with a limited vocabulary, though.. Enough to prove to the brass that she works."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"That could rock. I doubt it would take much to convince everyone of it's usefulness, assuming it works as advertised. This could be standard issue for SG teams if it works well. I'd be happy to help you out, Sergeant." She smiles, taking her PDA back and replacing it in her pocket. "Do you have any other great ideas?"


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "That could rock. I doubt it would take much to convince everyone of it's usefulness, assuming it works as advertised. This could be standard issue for SG teams if it works well. I'd be happy to help you out, Sergeant." She smiles, taking her PDA back and replacing it in her pocket. "Do you have any other great ideas?"




Julian smiles brightly at her, for the first time, seeming confident. He'd impressed her, and a congratulations from the President wouldn't have meant as much. "Loads... But let's take it one invention at a time."

"And by the way... We're off duty. It's Julian." He smiles warmly at her again.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

As the card players continue their game, The Colonel's abundance of chips growing, Major Davis will stand up, leaning over the chair.

"The device sounds interesting- I know we have a shortage of qualified people in Ms. Rampal's position. You should talk that over with Dr. Felger or Dr. Lee, and see if you can get funding and time for it."

He'll stack his chips, looking small in comparison to Colonel Johnson's pile, "If you'll excuse me, I'll be-"

A voice will be heard echoing through the complex.

"UNSCHEDULED OFF-WORLD ACTIVATION. REPEAT, UNSCHEDULED OFF-WORLD ACTIVATION."

"Or not, then."

The few people remaining will get up from their tables, and start heading toward the door, at a controled jog. Wanting to move quickly, but remain calm.
As they get up to leave, many leave their laptops and newspapers behind, heading for the exit.

Turning to Julian, "You should go to your assigned station. If you don't have one yet, the labs should be good."

The Major will walk to the emergency phone, and pick it up, talking out of auditory range. 

The team of chefs will head out of the kitchen, and toward the door. One of them will have spilled some sort of red-sauce on his outfit, and is leaving footprints.

One of the SGC personell will turn around, and grab his laptop before he exits the door, rememberig the SGC procedure to avoid leaving any potential classified information in a public area, in case of enemy invasion.

As people hurry out of the room, a bowl of pudding will smash into the floor, shattering into 300 pieces of saftey glass.

As the Major talks on the phone, He'll gesture to the Colonel to come over, pointing to the receiver.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Julian looks over at Ashley, trying not to show how terrified he is, but not doing a very good job. He snatches his laptop off the table next to him, clutching it tightly. 

"Umm... Ashley? what the hell is that? I thought we had that iris thing that was supposed to stop incoming traffic... These people don't look calm... Colon... Great, he's gone too..."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley smiles, getting up and pushing her chair in under the table as she starts to head for the door.
"It's just an unscheduled activation. It's probably one of our teams. We won't open the iris unless we get a GDO code. We're just heading to safe places in case it's an emergency. Who knows, we might have to evacuate to the Alpha Site if something crazy happens. Come on, we should hit the labs." She waves him towards the door, grinning.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley smiles, getting up and pushing her chair in under the table as she starts to head for the door.
> "It's just an unscheduled activation. It's probably one of our teams. We won't open the iris unless we get a GDO code. We're just heading to safe places in case it's an emergency. Who knows, we might have to evacuate to the Alpha Site if something crazy happens. Come on, we should hit the labs." She waves him towards the door, grinning.




"Evacuate the mountain? That'd be a nightmare... 10 people max at a time in the elevator to the surface... And that's the only way out of here. Where is the Alpha site anyway? One of the other mountains nearby?" He stands and follows her... sticking right on her heels and looking around corners as if he expects a Goa'uld to leap out from the ladies' room and zap him to death.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley laughs as they head towards the door. "You're right, the elevators would be a horrible way to evacuate. We're lucky to have a bigger point of egress in the gate room on 28." She smirks at him as they walk. "The Alpha Site is probably a few thousand lightyears from here, maybe tens of thousands, hell if I know. It's through the Stargate. Another mountain wouldn't be a safe place to hide from aliens with FTL capable starships."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley laughs as they head towards the door. "You're right, the elevators would be a horrible way to evacuate. We're lucky to have a bigger point of egress in the gate room on 28." She smirks at him as they walk. "The Alpha Site is probably a few thousand lightyears from here, maybe tens of thousands, hell if I know. It's through the Stargate. Another mountain wouldn't be a safe place to hide from aliens with FTL capable starships."




Ashley will take six or seven more steps before noticing that the moment the phrase "gate room on 28" came out of her mouth, Julian stopped dead in his tracks with the suddenness of having walked face-first into a sliding glass door. His face is one of stunned horror, and he hugs his laptop in both hands as if it were a favorite teddy bear.

"...excuse me?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "...excuse me?"



Ashley stops, turning to face the Sergeant who stopped following her. Her grin fades as she sees how afraid he looks, and she walks back to him, consern on her face.
"Sergeant, if there's an evacuation it will be through the Stargate, but the chances of that are low. It's probaly SG-1 coming in under fire or something. You don't need to worry, they've been through worse, I'm sure. The iris will hold. It's made of a titanium trinium alloy that's harer than anything else on the planet. If we recieve a GDO code we'll get our people home and seal it shut tighter than you're gripping your laptop. We have nothing to worry about yet. We're going to safe places _just in case_. Once they figure out what the issue is they'll tell us to stand down. It's happened tons of times. People sleep through them. You don't need to be so worried. Now c'mon, we should get to Level 19." She smiles reassuringly, gesturing with her head towards the doors, letting him make the first move.


----------



## Keryn (Sep 29, 2005)

Hinda will guesture to both Ashley and Julian, "Come, we should hurry. I'd hate to be in the kitchen if they actually need me and can't find me, wouldn't you?" Seeing the beginnings of panic on Julian's face, she smiles warmly and gently takes his elbow. 

"I know you don't quite understand what's going on, but they wouldn't let civilians like Ashley and I down here if every unscheduled offworld activation was a threat to the security of the world." She laughs a little. 

"It is most likely a team coming in under fire or simply calling to report exciting news, right, Ashley?" She glances at Ashley as if to say, 'Don't freak the poor boy out, he already likes you.'


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Colonel Johnson will calmly get up and grab the receiver from the Major.

"Hello?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley smirks at Hinda, nodding almost reluctantly, before getting serious again.
"If it's anything to worry about, we'll be told. But even if something manages to get through the iris _somehow_, it would have to survive a hail of bullets from the Gate Room guards on standy that rush the place when the gate so much as twitches. And besides, this could be as benign as SG-4 calling in to say they found something interesting enough to dial in ahead of schedule to report on. We're just taking overblown and practically unnecessary precautions, but when we're the first line of defense for the world you do things like that. C'mon, I have some cute trinkets to show you in the lab." She grins and takes Julian's other arm, assisting Hinda in leading him from the room.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley smirks at Hinda, nodding almost reluctantly, before getting serious again.
> "If it's anything to worry about, we'll be told. But even if something manages to get through the iris _somehow_, it would have to survive a hail of bullets from the Gate Room guards on standy that rush the place when the gate so much as twitches. And besides, this could be as benign as SG-4 calling in to say they found something interesting enough to dial in ahead of schedule to report on. We're just taking overblown and practically unnecessary precautions, but when we're the first line of defense for the world you do things like that. C'mon, I have some cute trinkets to show you in the lab." She grins and takes Julian's other arm, assisting Hinda in leading him from the room.




Julian will blush deeply, both at exposing his fear, and at being now escorted by not one, but two ladies.. one of whom he happens to be quite infatuated with at present. He tucks his laptop into the arm Hinda's holding, and nestles into the elbow link with Ashley. With the beginnings of a smile at this arrangement, even in the face of his diminishing but still real fear, he turns to Ashley. "Ooh.. You know I love trinkets."


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

"Understood, General."

The Colonel will hang up the phone and will make his way to the dialing room.

On the way, he will find the happy trio, if necessary.

"Wolfe, Anderson, Hinda, follow me."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley looks over her shoulder at the Colonel, disengaging herself from Julian.
"Sir?" She turns to face him, raising an eyebrow. "Sure, sir. Where are we going?" The faintest signs of a grin starting to show on her face as she lets her imagination run away with her.


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ashley looks over her shoulder at the Colonel, disengaging herself from Julian.
> "Sir?" She turns to face him, raising an eyebrow. "Sure, sir. Where are we going?" The faintest signs of a grin starting to show on her face as she lets her imagination run away with her.




"Dialing room. Something's come up."

The Colonel starts walking to the dialing room.


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Once everyone gets to the dialing room, Colonel Johnson will let everyone take in the sights and sounds, since they're new at this.

After a few minutes, he'll brief them.

"Here's the situation: We've just received an incoming message from P4C-554. Apparently, there is a strong signal being broadcast into the planet's atmosphere, one that our people have not been able to decipher."

"Wolfe, you should be somewhat familiar with P4C-554. It's the planet that radioactive device you were working on came from. Anderson, looks like you get to try out your decryption skills. Hinda, there are a number of artifacts on the planet that no one has been able to decipher either. Hopefully they'll give us a clue as to what's going on."

"Now, before we jump, some groundrules. As of this moment, *none* of you are SG-14 members. Do not present yourself as such to anyone. If asked, tell them you are 'consultants.' Second, do not, _under any circumstance_ use lethal force. This is strictly a discovery mission. Should anything happen that will necessitate the use of force, non-lethal *only* is authorized."

"Any questions?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley anxiously stands still as she can while Bubba briefs the three of them, barely able to contain her excitement. When Johnson mentions P4C-554 she recognizes it immediately, nodding even before the Colonel singles her out, grinning madly at the opportunity to see the world the device she'd been studying was discovered on. As the two directives are laid down and she's asked for questions, she nods and asks, "Sir, if we're going in armed, we may want to take Intars if non-lethal force is a must. 'Bout the only way to kill someone with one is to beat 'em with it. They're not great against armor, but they're pretty foolproof and dead simple to use, sir."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

As the four head toward the dialing room, the sites of Marines in full combat gear will be prevalant. Each seem dedicated to getting this job done, to protectig Earth from whatever danger might be out there.
As the enter the Dialing room, Walter will look up to the Colonel, nodding as he enters the room. 
The Blast Shield will start to raise, showing over a dozen marines aiming M16A4s at the Gate.

"The message just came in, Sir. It's being decoded. Text only."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

"No problem, sir! Hey, while you're there, could you be on the lookout for a CD? Apparently, the NID left an encrypted CD there, and I'm looking for a key disc to crack it with.

In the meantime, if I can just convince one of these good folks to slide over... I'm going to need a PC to work with when you radio the signal back."


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "No problem, sir! Now, if I can just convince one of these good folks to slide over... I'm going to need a PC to work with when you radio the signal back."




The Colonel smiles. "Sergeant, I hope you brought your waterwings."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The Colonel smiles. "Sergeant, I hope you brought your waterwings."




"Actually, I'm quite a proficient swimmer, sir... Why do you ask?"


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "Actually, I'm quite a proficient swimmer, sir... Why do you ask?"




"Because we're about to get wet." Colonel Johnson motions with his head towards the gate.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

"C..come again, Colonel? You want me to... to go *through* that thing? Are you serious? I've been here two days, Sir... Surely there's someone more qualified..."


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> "C..come again, Colonel? You want me to... to go *through* that thing? Are you serious? I've been here two days, Sir... Surely there's someone more qualified..."




"Nonsense, Anderson. I need someone to crack the code and you're the person for the job. And, between you and me, it helps to hold your breath before you step through."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Nonsense, Anderson. I need someone to crack the code and you're the person for the job. And, between you and me, it helps to hold your breath before you step through."




Julian nods, and doesn't say a word more. He looks down at his shoes, willing himself not to make a full-tilt break for the bathroom to throw up. His hands are visibly shaking, and he maintains his death stare on his shoelaces so the Colonel doesn't see the fear in his eyes.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley sighs and nudges Julian, speaking to him softly. "Signals can only be sent through the Stargate while it's open," she explains. "And while data can go through both ways, when it's open from this side matter from that side can't come through. It's a one way doorway for us. If we want to come home, we need to be able to dial out. So we need to bring you with us so you can decode the message from the side it's on. If it's dangerous, we'll leave. Piece of cake. Besides, if this was an NID Alpha Site, I bet the Goa'uld don't even know the planet exists."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Julian nods, but clutches his laptop a little tighter, not looking up or responding in words. Feeling the room begin to spin, he stares firmly at a dead bug on the floor near his feet. From his surfing experience, he knew staring at a stationary object would alleviate dizziness... though he wasn't sure if it applied to dizziness from nerves.

He straightens up a little bit whenever he senses the Colonel looking at him, but still doesn't make eye contact with anyone, still fighting to keep his hot dogs where he put them.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley looks back up at Colonel Johnson, wondering if he's going to answer her question about the Intars.

"Sir, if deadly force is prohibited, what sort of opposition are we expecting?" she asks, subtly reminding him of her question while asking a new one. "I don't think it's standard to deny lethal tactics if there's no one we're expecting to _not_ kill," she explains, quick not to overstep her bounds.


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ashley looks back up at Colonel Johnson, wondering if he's going to answer her question about the Intars.
> 
> "Sir, if deadly force is prohibited, what sort of opposition are we expecting?" she asks, subtly reminding him of her question while asking a new one. "I don't think it's standard to deny lethal tactics if there's no one we're expecting to _not_ kill," she explains, quick not to overstep her bounds.




"Intar's are a good idea. Not sure what kind of opposition we're expecting but since this is just an exploratory mission, it's better to be safe than sorry."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> "Sir, if deadly force is prohibited, what sort of opposition are we expecting?" she asks, subtly reminding him of her question while asking a new one. "I don't think it's standard to deny lethal tactics if there's no one we're expecting to _not_ kill," she explains, quick not to overstep her bounds.




If Ashley was looking for a way to get Julian's eyes off the floor, that did it. He snaps his head up, now staring at the side of Colonel Johnson's head like a criminal waiting to hear his sentence.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 30, 2005)

Walter will turn to the Colonel and his group, gathering by the door, "The message we received appears to be from SG-10. It was sent along with the GDO code. It reads, " he presses a few buttons on a computer terminal, "_SGC- We've run into some difficulty on P4C-554. We are continuing to explore the ruins in the area. They appear to be extensive, covering several kilometers. Luckily for us, the area used by the rouge-NID team appears to be only a small fraction of the total ruins on the planet.

We've seen a few traces of continuing habitation. It looks like either some of the rogue-NID people are here, or if Specialist Wolfe's intel is right, maybe evacuees from Hadante. In either case, I'd recommend an entirely non-lethal approach. Whatever information they might have is going to be invaluable in figuring out where the rest of the rogue-NID agents are hiding, or how they've gotten the prisoners to the planet. 

Unfortunately, whomever is out there seems to have left us a few surprises. We've already dodged a few of what I can only call traps- One explosive device rigged to a rung on a ladder, and one Zat rigged up to fire shots when a laser beam is broken. I'm worried there might be one hooked up to a Naquada generator somewhere. Lieutenant Colville's scans indicate that there aren't any concentrations of naquada on the planet large enough to support such an explosion, outside of the gate of course, but I'm still nervous about it.

Lieutenant Skyler indicates that that levels of muon radiation are increasing, both in frequency and intensity.  The disturbances seem the strongest where the NID had their base. Skyler reports that the radiation levels seem to be highest in areas where we found the artifacts, although we've been unable to make any progress in understanding their language or purpose. _"

Walter goes on "_The radiation seems to be external in origin, but we don't have the tools to plot where it's coming from. The levels seem to fluctuate- Running some computer simulations, and going by the data you sent us from the recovered artifact, it seems to be encoded using the same sort of design you encountered, but we'll be damned if we can make heads or tales out of it, even with your models. We're not sure if we're reading the signal in wrong, or if we're getting it right and it's gibberish. Either way, we could use another pair of eyes, and a set of NBC-suits for each of us.

Any assistance you can send would be appreci_" 

"It cuts off there, sir."


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 30, 2005)

Julian looks up, swallowing hard... Letting his logic bury his fear, he steps forward. 

"Excuse me... Walter? Colonel Johnson? Call me crazy, but... We've got an encrypted signal getting blasted onto a planet, and we've got a device, or potentially multiple devices, that emit various signals when buttons are pressed. It sounds like it could be some sort of a challenge authentication, sirs... Ask and answer -- like a password or something. Not sure what for - maybe it has something to do with these ruins; some sort of ancient... thingamajig.

With your permission, Colonel... If I can get a copy of As.. Ms. Wolfe's data from the artifact, and then had access to the wide-band signal on the planet when we... ya know... <his head motions to the Stargate>  Ms. Wolfe and I might just be able to match the question with its answer."


----------



## Keryn (Sep 30, 2005)

Hinda perks up at the mention of extensive ruins and racks her brain about the culture reported on this planet...."Understood, Colonel. Sir, what has SG10 reported about the ruins - have they been able to discern a cultural background yet? How long until we go?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

"We'll need to hit the armory, first," she tells Hinda, "And load up with supplies. We'll probably need to bring NBC suits, for _us_ and SG-10, if there's that much radiation locally. We don't need any more nuked bodies coming back from that planet."

To Julian she says, "That's not a bad idea. I wonder if the box from Hadante has anything to do with this. We might, maybe, want to keep that thing on call, just in case we have need of it. If there is a password set up to whatever's releasing the radiation, the box might have been sending out severyly wrong answers."

To Johnson she asks, "What are we loading out with, sir?"


----------



## reveal (Sep 30, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> Hinda perks up at the mention of extensive ruins and racks her brain about the culture reported on this planet...."Understood, Colonel. Sir, what has SG10 reported about the ruins - have they been able to discern a cultural background yet? How long until we go?"




"No idea on the background. They know next to nothing. And we're going to now. Suit up folks. Bring some radiation suits for yourselves and we'll bring some extras for the folks planetside. Let's go."

The Colonel walks off to wherever it is he requisitions equipment.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Ashley follows Bubba up to Level 25 to the SG Team locker rooms and staging area to requisition equipment. She suits up with the standard SG Team bundle, excited about heading down to the Armory for another chance to use one of her Intars.

"Colonel, what else are we being supplied with? We're going to assist SG-10 in figuring out that signal and to find out where the radiation is coming from, and we might be hunting down excaped prisoners from Hadante or rigue NID agents, so we'll probably need means of detaining people along with somputers for signal processing and analysys.

OOC: I suggest a Counter Intelligence Duty Bundle for Ashley and a Computer Specialist Duty Bundle for Julian. Hinda may want to go with the Archieologist's bundle, but I think that's too much gear for a short mission, so the Translator bundle could prove useful. The Colonel may want to look at the Forest Scout and Observer Duty bundles, as he gets 2 if he doesn't want to take a weapon bundle. As for Mission bundles I suggest we go with an Advisor bundle for Julian, a Capture bundle for the Colonel, an Investigation bundle for Hinda, and a Test bundle for Ashley.


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 1, 2005)

Julian follows, but is very quiet; resolved... A large part of him wishing he were being chewed by Col. Willingham back at Langley right about now. His stomach still roils with nerves, and he allows himself a tiny, fleeting smile as he realizes he felt much the same whenever he got called to the principal's office as a kid. He realizes he'd rather be there, too.

As they reach the locker rooms, he feebly looks for one with his name on it before realizing that he wouldn't have one -- he's not on a Stargate team. So much the better. Finding an empty locker, he begins shoving his personal items into it - not even having a lock to close the metal cabinet with when finished. He shyly changes into a spare uniform he finds -- it's a size too big, but wearable. He hadn't had to change in front of anybody since tech school, and he preferred it that way. 

He won't speak unless spoken to, and assuming there are separate changing facilities for men and women, he'd be in there alone with the Colonel... Not exactly the person you want to vent your fears to. He'd just have to suck it up. 

One thing's for sure - if he had access to Fred Unger right now, he'd be on the business end of one of those Zati'ranoel or whatever the heck they were... Damn recruiter, talkin' about, "Oh, you'll never see combat... Nice cozy desk and the fastest computers around... Perfectly safe." Jerk.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Oct 7, 2005)

"OK, Folks," the supply seagent would offer, picking up the last of the requested objects. 
"Let me make sure I've got this right. You're each getting one of the radiation suits. Ashley here.. I mean Specialist Wolfe,  is taking one of those intars she worked on, as well as the standard gear, a test bundle, and a Counter Intelligence bundle. Specialist Rampal is taking the Evidance Kit and the Archaeologist bundle, as well as another of the other intars. The Colonel is taking an Capture Bundle and a Forest Scout, as well as the Geiger counter, and Julian's taking an Communications Specialist Bundle, along with one of those New laptops that are in. Damn this thing is nice. I wish I had one like this at home.. And yes. I'll get you a copy IntelliCracker. You can pick up the intars, and the Colonel's charges at the Armory."


Pulling a number of small boxes into a pile for the team, draping the suits atop them, "So, where are you going?"


After talking, the group will head down to the Armory, picking up their intars and explosives, before returning, and heading back toward the gateroom.

Colonel Johnson's radio will beep, and Walter can be heard, SG10 is ready when you are, Sir.



Julian has a PR4 laptop, with the Code cracking software. The software gives him a +2 to decipher codes. He gets 1 (4 hour) battery with the software, 8 with the bundle, and 10 for one additional gear pick, giving him 76 hours of laptop time.

Colonel Johnson is taking 2 breeching charges (which do subdual dmg and are designed for entry) , and a geiger counter capable of detecting any type of radiation.
In addition, you each get a SG team bundle, but no GDO.


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 7, 2005)

With an impish grin, Julian looks over the laptop, forgetting all about his "impending doom" for a moment. He chatters about the specs with the envious supply sergeant, eventually consigning to leave his personal laptop in the lockers in favor of this new machine. He does, however, pull out the docking bay hard drive, slipping it into his pocket just in case.

Hearing Walter's message over the Colonel's radio, he swallows hard, forgetting all about his new toy. "I guess this is it, huh?"


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

"Yep!" Ashley grins, wearing her NBC suit and carrying her gear on her back and in a metal tool case. "We need to head down to the armory to load up with our intars." She thanks the sergeant and heads with the group down to the armory, getting checked in and heading straight to the intars in the back.

"Here we go. My intars. I've taken every one of these things apart and put them back together. Made attachments and modifications. I couldn't build one without all the right parts, but I could probably get one working from things scavenged from the goa'uld. I'm sure you're all familiar with the MP5. Usually it has a 30 round magazine, a composit body, it's collapsable, and it comes with an integral suppressor. As an intar, it has a 200 round capacity, still won't set off a metal detector if you remove the magazine, which houses some if the firing controlls, the supressor has been modified to function with an intar, reducing the report and the light emitted by the bolts of energy it fires, and, it can still easily be taken apart without tools. Extremely moduar, these things accept nearly any peripheral you can strap onto it. It's a great weapon- little wonder they're standard issue."

"You'd be more comfortable with a pistol I understand," the says to Hinda, taking a 9mm pistol out and handing it to her. "Intar pistols are great, because they overcome one of the weapon's biggest weaknesses. Show me another pistol that you can take 200 shots with without reloading, and I'll show you alien technology. Just turn it on like this and point and click."

"Now keep in mind that intars can be easily identified by these red glowing crystal cells at the base of the grip. When it's on, it glows softly. It doesn't make _much_ light, but keep it in mind if you need to be steathy. A sock shoved over it will dampen it well enough. We don't need anyone we run into knowing we have intars. It eliminates all fear of death and injury, and that undermines pointing a gun at someone."


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 8, 2005)

Julian, wearing the NBC suit less its helmet, watches the presentation with glassy eyes. In fact, he looks absolutely horrid at this point, his body not sure whether it wants to throw up or pass out. An interesting shade of green, he doesn't speak during the presentation other than:

_"sock? nah... make... ugh... leather grip covers... cover the crystal, wrap around the grip... gives it a more natural look.. otherwise the Goa'uld just know to look for guns with socks on them."_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

Ashley smirks, handing Julian his MP5. "Just pull it all the way up and grip it. No one will know your dirty secret."


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 8, 2005)

Ashley said:
			
		

> Ashley smirks, handing Julian his MP5. "Just pull it all the way up and grip it. No one will know your dirty secret."




Julian takes the weapon timidly, looking it over.. holding it with both hands and staring at it as if it's a poisonous viper. 

_"You actually expect me to use this?"_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

The young specialist glances at the Colonel for a moment before looking back to Julian and nodding. 
"If someone's shooting at you, you'll get over it pretty damn fast. Or, y'know, get shot. Either way. Just remember that you can't kill anyone with an intar. It fires an electrostatic discharge, a lot like a taser but with no need for prongs. It's rather painful, but it does no real damage at all, and leaves your target paralized temporarily. The discharge causes muscle cramps and loss of motor control, but it comes back pretty quick, which is what all those handcuffs are for. Really, even if you shoot yourself in the foot, you have nothing to worry about. It's not a gun- It's a phaser on stun."


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 8, 2005)

Julian will nod, taking a moment to look over the weapon... Seemingly a bit less afraid of it after Ashley's explanation. He removes and re-inserts the battery "magazine", makes sure all the moving parts are moving freely, and so forth. He does seem to have an understanding for weaponry, if not a taste for it - but with his Air Force basic training experience behind him, that was pretty much a given. Satisfied that it won't puree his face, he shoulders the weapon and listens for any additional instructions, feeling and looking a hair more confident that if he's assaulted by an angry Goa'uld, he has some line of defense.


----------

